#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Про короткие и длинные садханы

## Нандзед Дорже

Как подсказывает ваш опыт - действительно ли расширенные садханы предпочтительнее коротких и почему? Принимаются к сведению как цитаты,  воспоминания о наставлениях Учителей, так и ИМХО.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

В каждой садхане есть гюнкьер. Посему тема: зачем ограничивать себя, если есть время и желание?  :Smilie: 

...

Длинные садханы - это очень хорошая опора визуализации и конденсированное выражение Тава (Воззрения). + В словах дается объяснение символизма Ваджраяны, поэтому человек волей\неволей каждый раз повторяет основные моменты. При условии что он понимает текст.

Выполняя садхану человек старается выйти из нечистого, обыденного видения. Это разрывает поток накатанных кальпами эгообусловленных паттернов ума. 

Проблема заключается в том, что нет времени на длинные садханы и приходится пытаться практиковать в обычной жизни (делаем то, что можем... и пусть будет то, что будет).

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Помню, что в каком-то тексте прочла, что эта садхана, является короткой садханой и была составлена таким то Учителем для людей с ограниченными способностями  :Smilie:  Кажется, так  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Помнитца Геше Тинлэй как-то говорил, когда тантра Ямантаки только начала активно распространяться по Руси (году этак в 98), что так получилось, что передаются краткие садханы, но начинать стоит с максимально расширенного"издания", а уже потом, имея в голове весь пакет сведений, пользоваться краткой.

Да, насчет людей с ограниченными способностями. Есть у меня текст садаханы Ваджрайогини, которую практиковал Наропа. Так вот там что-то около четырех-пяти строк. И фсе-ё-ё!!!

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Ага... Давайте еще вспомним Индрабодхи, Сараху и Лингченрепу... Ведь мы же с такими же способностями, и только гвоздь в башмаке нам танцевать на облаках с дакинями мешает.

P.S. Вспоминается ННР. "Когда я был профессором и у меня было время сделать индивидуальный ретрит... Если я делал его в более традиционном стиле, то использовал Лончен Ньянтик..."

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Есть еще такое мнение (читал где-то в текстах), что мандалы с наиболее сложной детализацией дают в итоге более продвинутый результат. Как вы мыслите, Пампкин, это следствие простого дополнительного напряжения и усилий в освоении созерцания или деревья, трупы на 8 кладбищах и прочее действительно дает "фефект"? 

Если согласиться с утверждением "сложность мандала=большой успех", то как быть с очень простой мандалой Ваджрайогини? Она ить не менее дает просветленных из расчета одинакового количества человеко/часов...

----------


## куру хунг

> Помню, что в каком-то тексте прочла, что эта садхана, является короткой садханой и была составлена таким то Учителем для людей с ограниченными способностями  Кажется, так


 Это Учителя, таким образом "подслащивают пилюлю". давая не очень способным  ученикам длинные садханы. Иначе, чем их ещё занять, и как обьяснить, что тебе Петя нужна, длинная садхана, и при этом Петя видит рядом Васю, у которого, короткая садхана. Как не задеть Эго ученика со слабыми способностями, и замотивировать на практику? Неужели лучше будет, так что Учитель, даёт Пети талмуд многостраничный, при этом наставляя примерно следующим образом: "Вседствие, того что туп как валенок, по сравнению с Васей, на вот тебе садхану-бубни,а как дорастёшь до уровня Васи, получишь, такую же короткую как у него" :Smilie:  . Я думаю после таких "наставлений", едва ли возрастёт желание практиковать.
  Вот и говорят им, что длинные садханы, для существ с большими способностями"

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

*Наибольший результат дает метод, который точно соответствует способностям и кармическим связям человека*, имхо. 

Для кого то навороченные визуализации вследствие благих кармических связей и наработок в прошлых жизнях, вторичных причин этой жизни - самое то.

А реализуют все одно и тоже.

P.S. Уж лучше Вася пусть бубнит конденсированно Тава и мантры часами, чем (отчитав мизер) ветром несется к своим собутыльникам и 8-ми мирским Дхармам, имхо.

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

А у вас есть посвящение Ваджрайогини? Если нет, то у вас правильная ее садхана  :Smilie: 
Есть короткая и длинная садханы Ваджрайогини. Возможно, кому-то достаточно и упоминания ее имени.. Но.. На моем ограниченном уровне разница в практике длинной и короткой садханы - огромная. Для меня лично длинная садхана ВЙ гораздо полезнее, чем короткая  :Smilie: 

Хотя, чтобы практиковать длинную надо получить посвящение ВЙ и 7 дней посвящение в ее 11 йог  :Smilie: 

Так что.. В моей короткой Садхане примерно 5 стр., я ее давно не открывала, по-моему, там и написано про огр. способности  :Smilie:  Хотя, чтобы и короткую практиковать, нужно получить посвящение.. А его пойди получи.. Это уже большая удача!

----------


## Маша_ла

Навороченные.. При чем тут навороченные визуализации? В длинных садханах просто больше всего происходит, и, обычно, это все простое и хорошее, так почему бы и нет?
Я видела монах Сакья Тризина практиковал садхану Махакалы - это его практика, текст толщиной см 10-15 каждое утро.. Это его садхана.. Ну в общем, каждому - свое  :Smilie: 

И тут как раз читала книгу одного Гелугпа Ринпоче про ВЙ. Он пишет, что западные люди очень занятые, им надо все поскорее и побыстрее - вот им садхана ВЙ подходит - она не сложная для визуализации  :Smilie: 

Ну это для кого-то как пробежка утром, чашка кофе, короткая садхана  :Smilie:  Занимает мало времени и полезно для здоровья  :Smilie:  Это мой ограниченный взгляд, извините, если что не так  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Наибольший результат дает метод, который наилучшим способом соответствует способностям и кармическим связям человека,


Конечно так, но, заметьте, никто из мастеров не говорил, что сложные визуализации - это просто такой кармический стиль для неокторых существ.
Совершенно конкретно это относилось ко всем практикующим тантру.




> Уж лучше Вася пусть бубнит конденсированно Тава и мантры часами, чем (отчитав мизер) ветром несется к своим собутыльникам и 8-ми мирским Дхармам, имхо.


Давайте без крайностей "для бедных". Предполагается, что с практикой более-менее все в порядке, никто никуда не бежит к собутыльникам.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Для меня лично длинная садхана ВЙ гораздо полезнее, чем короткая


Машенька, попытайтесь описать, чем полезнее (я безо всякой иронии). 




> Хотя, чтобы и короткую практиковать, нужно получить посвящение.. А его пойди получи.. Это уже большая удача!


Мой вопрос, само собой, касается получивших.




> А у вас есть посвящение Ваджрайогини? Если нет, то у вас правильная ее садхана


А если есть, то что - неправильная? Че-то с логикой...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Конечно так, но, заметьте, никто из мастеров не говорил, что сложные визуализации - это просто такой кармический стиль для неокторых существ.
> Совершенно конкретно это относилось ко всем практикующим тантру.


Мастера говорят, что тот или иной метод подходит тому или иному существу. А методом уже и определяется сложность\простота.

Стоит вспомнить, что ННР говорил про коренного Йидама для практика...

В Тантре, имхо, человек не выбирает основных методов, которые практикует конкретно он... Если есть Гуру, то он дает их ученику. 

Но бывают и варианты в стиле: я сам знаю, что мне нужно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Стоит вспомнить, что ННР говорил про коренного Йидама для практика...


Плиз, напомните...

----------


## Маша_ла

Не буду я ничего больше говорить - грех это  :Smilie:  Если и так не ясно, то и говорить нечего  :Smilie: 
З.Ы. Про Васю и собутыльников мне понравилось.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Плиз, напомните...



Вольный пересказ:

- Реализуя одного Йидама, реализуешь все. Твоим Йидамам является тот, с которым ты связан практикой в прошлых жизнях. Посему результат практики такого Йидама проявляется быстрее, нежели чем практики Йидамов, с которыми не кармической связи...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Реализуя одного Йидама, реализуешь все. Твоим Йидамам является тот, с которым ты связан практикой в прошлых жизнях. Посему результат практики такого Йидама проявляется быстрее, нежели чем практики Йидамов, с которыми не кармической связи...


А если есть связь с несколькими, как правило, это связано или со школой, или с циклом передач, тогда что?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А если есть связь с несколькими, как правило, это связано или со школой, или с циклом передач, тогда что?


Мега-ответ: Гуру вам поможет разобраться. 

Общайтесь с Учителями! Они не для того, чтобы к их ногам деньги складывать.

+ практикуют то одно, а всех остальных - по особым дням или в затворах (дабы обрести силу садхан и применять на практике в соответствующих случаях).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Короче, съехали вы, Пампкин. Усе понятно... Вернусь к обсуждению через пару часиков. Кому интересно, приглашаю. 

Сразу предупреждаю всех: у меня нет проблем с длиной и детализацией садханы, я не брошусь нынче же искать дубтаб потолще, я просто занимаюсь познавательной работой, поэтому для кого - "грех говорить", лучше не начинать.

----------


## куру хунг

> Вольный пересказ:
> 
> - Реализуя одного Йидама, реализуешь все. Твоим Йидамам является тот, с которым ты связан практикой в прошлых жизнях. Посему результат практики такого Йидама проявляется быстрее, нежели чем практики Йидамов, с которыми не кармической связи...


 Дима, не запутывай вопрос по своему обыкновению. Речь шла не о возможности выбора учеником практики йидама, на своё усмотрение,а о выборе  учеником для своей практики, более или менее развёрнутый вариант его садханы.

 Да думаю, выбор какого йидама практиковать, в традиции тантры должен делать его Учитель, но продолжитеьлность или развёрнутость садханы должен (или может) выбирать сам ученик. ИМХО.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Короче, съехали вы, Пампкин. Усе понятно... Вернусь к обсуждению через пару часиков. Кому интересно, приглашаю. 
> 
> Сразу предупреждаю всех: у меня нет проблем с длиной и детализацией садханы, я не брошусь нынче же искать дубтаб потолще, я просто занимаюсь познавательной работой, поэтому для кого - "грех говорить", лучше не начинать.


Я себе Йидамов не выбирал.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дима, не запутывай вопрос по своему обыкновению. Речь шла не о возможности выбора учеником практики йидама, на своё усмотрение,а о выборе  учеником для своей практики, более или менее развёрнутый вариант его садханы.
> 
>  Да думаю, выбор какого йидама практиковать, в традиции тантры должен делать его Учитель, но продолжитеьлность или развёрнутость садханы должен (или может) выбирать сам ученик. ИМХО.


Ответ был здесь http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...40&postcount=2
Просто обсуждение уже ушло немножко дальше.

----------


## Вао

А садхана это описание  Йидама, который нужно визуализировать? :Confused:

----------


## Маша_ла

Познавательная работа.. Интересная работа  :Smilie:  Удачи!

Я собственно и не начинала ничего говорить  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

В длинной саддхане более подробная визуализация , значит и опор для ума больше. Визуализации нужны же что бы перевести ум из одного состояния в другое.

----------


## куру хунг

> В длинной саддхане более подробная визуализация , значит и опор для ума больше. Визуализации нужны же что бы перевести ум из одного состояния в другое.


 А зачем, много опор для ума?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А зачем, много опор для ума?


http://www.ay.ru/japan/htm/swet.htm
СВЕТОЧ УВЕРЕННОСТИ
Чжамгон Конгтрул Римпочэ

Тот, чья вера непрочна, чья интуиция омрачена, кого легко сбивают с толку порочные компании, кто боится трудностей глубокомысленных учений, и тот будет совершенствоваться постепенно, проходя последовательный путь под непосредственным руководством гуру, использующего искусные средства. До того, как он получит наставления к Стезям Видения и Созерцания, он должен собрать и объединить Два Накопления*7.

Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств*8. Ведь так было сказано!

----------


## Грег

> А зачем, много опор для ума?


Вероятно, из-за особенностей работы конкретного ума.
Для ума, нуждающегося в надёжной опоре, для того, чтобы ему было за что зацепиться.

----------


## Маша_ла

Джамгон Конгтрул как всегда руллс  :Smilie: 

Я бы еще добавила, кто на что способен - это решает Гуру  :Smilie:  И кому чего практиковать - аналогично  :Smilie:  Здесь, в России беда в том, что Гуру живут далеко, спросить затруднительно. Посвящения получать затруднительно, практику начинать затруднительно. Карма такая. С препятствиями.

----------


## ullu

> А зачем, много опор для ума?


Что бы уму было проще оказываться в нужном состоянии - это раз. 
И что бы ум оказался именно в том состоянии, в котором нужно, а не забрел куда-то по-дороге его нужно постепенно и точно подвести куда надо - это два.

----------


## куру хунг

> http://www.ay.ru/japan/htm/swet.htm
> такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств*8. Ведь так было сказано!


 Дима, вопрос мною был поставлен, не о том что,-нужна/ненужна визуализация. 
 А в чём преимущество иметь в практике развёрнутые и детальные визуализации(и следовательно-много опор для ума) или поростенькие визуализации и непродолжительные(иметь немного опор для ума).

----------


## ullu

> Джамгон Конгтрул как всегда руллс 
> 
> Я бы еще добавила, кто на что способен - это решает Гуру  И кому чего практиковать - аналогично  Здесь, в России беда в том, что Гуру живут далеко, спросить затруднительно. Посвящения получать затруднительно, практику начинать затруднительно. Карма такая. С препятствиями.


Хм, странно. Может быть мне кажется, но в России то какие проблемы с получением посвящений? Постояно приезжают учителя и такое дают, что уж куда уж больше то?

----------


## Маша_ла

Фаст фуд на бегу или нормальный ужин в хорошей компании  :Smilie:  Развернутая визуализация и укороченный вариант  :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (14.07.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Дима, вопрос мною был поставлен, не о том что,-нужна/ненужна визуализация. 
>  А в чём преимущество иметь в практике развёрнутые и детальные визуализации(и следовательно-много опор для ума) или поростенькие визуализации и непродолжительные(иметь немного опор для ума).


Ринпоче это объяснял , но не применительно к саддхане, а применительно к среднему и длинному туну.
В книге тунов вроде должно быть в объяснениях.

----------


## куру хунг

> Вероятно, из-за особенностей работы конкретного ума.
> Для ума, нуждающегося в надёжной опоре, для того, чтобы ему было за что зацепиться.


 Так, как раз за простую опору, ну вроде нашего тигле с буквой и звуком  "А", куда проще "зацепиться, чем за "за глаз Хеваджры, который, в хрестоматийном примери некий йогин выстраивал визуализацию 3 года". Разве не так?

----------


## куру хунг

> Ринпоче это объяснял , но не применительно к саддхане, а применительно к среднему и длинному туну.
> В книге тунов вроде должно быть в объяснениях.


 Да, вся суть тех обьяснений Римпоче весьма незатейлива. Типа, есть время, нравиться вам читать длинные призывания,делайте на здоровье. Ни особой пользы, равно как ни особого вреда от этого нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дима, вопрос мною был поставлен, не о том что,-нужна/ненужна визуализация. 
>  А в чём преимущество иметь в практике развёрнутые и детальные визуализации(и следовательно-много опор для ума) или поростенькие визуализации и непродолжительные(иметь немного опор для ума).


Мне лично бывает полезно прояснить своему уму посредством чтения текста аспекты визуализации. Потому что я пытаюсь в те моменты, когда это необходимо, поддерживать визуализацию как можно четче. Пытаюсь следовать методу так, как мне было сказано.

Если нет возможности сделать большую садхану, то обхожусь той визуализацией, какая есть.

Про глаз за три года - это к практикам Аннутаратантры из Сармапы.

Кста... А какое отношение имеет подход Сарма к длине садханы? Я так полагаю, что там не описание глаза на 100 страницах...

----------


## ullu

> Так, как раз за простую опору, ну вроде нашего тигле с буквой и звуком  "А", куда проще "зацепиться, чем за "за глаз Хеваджры, который, в хрестоматийном примери некий йогин выстраивал визуализацию 3 года". Разве не так?


Не совсем так.
нужна опора для точной трансформации, для очень точной.
Вот тебе нужно попасть не куда-то там. а точно в точку Б и ни на миллиметр не сдвинуться ты же возьмешь не физическую карту мира, а какую-нибудь милиметровку, но идешь то ты из Европы в Азию, и если ты возьмешь миллиметровку Евразии ты рехнешься ) 
ну в общем мысль ясна, да? :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Да, вся суть тех обьяснений Римпоче весьма незатейлива. Типа, есть время, нравиться вам читать длинные призывания,делайте на здоровье. Ни особой пользы, равно как ни особого вреда от этого нет.


Хм. Странно . Это только одна фараз из всего текста. А там были ещё ) 
Врать не буду на память, лучше посмотрю и скажу тогда.

----------


## ullu

> А садхана это описание  Йидама, который нужно визуализировать?


Не совсем.  Это скорее указания что делать уму в какой момент.
ну типа - есть вот это, затем все растворяется там-то, потом то-то растворяется там-то, потом все растворяется в пустоте и из пустоты возникает слог такой-то, такого то цвета , из этого слога возникает это, затем это, затем это. Затем это растворяется в том-то и оттуда возникает это...ну в общем как-то так.

----------


## куру хунг

> Фаст фуд на бегу или нормальный ужин в хорошей компании  Развернутая визуализация и укороченный вариант


 Длительность нахождения в состянии формальной практики, ни в коей мере не зависит, от длительности и тем более "развёрнутости и детальносьти" садханы. Лично для меня предпочтительнее-произнести традиционное "А", и сидеть в медитации, нежели тужиться что-то произносить и визуализировать.
 Так, что пример с фаст фудом и нормальный ужином в хорошей компании, несколько некорректен. Так, как можно и Фаст фуд, долго и с большой пользой для себя поглощать, а можно и забежать с бодуна на званный ужин хряпнуть рюмку водки и чем попало закусив побежать дальше по делам.

----------


## куру хунг

> Не совсем так.
> нужна опора для точной трансформации, для очень точной.


 Пожалуй, это верно для практики в стиле Маха-йоги, для Ану-йоги(а именно в этом стиле в основном рекомендует практиковать Римпоче) и тем более Ати-йоги, это не совсем так.

----------


## Грег

> Так, как раз за простую опору, ну вроде нашего тигле с буквой и звуком  "А", куда проще "зацепиться, чем за "за глаз Хеваджры, который, в хрестоматийном примери некий йогин выстраивал визуализацию 3 года". Разве не так?


Помню, Олег Поздняков на разъяснении после ритрита ЧНР сказал такую фразу (приблизительно дословно) - "... любители сложных визуализаций могут использовать такое-то изображнение...".
О чём хочу сказать - думаю, что кому-то легче 3 года строить сложную визуализацию, чем использовать что-то простое. Просто ум, привыкший всё усложнять (к примеру, до чего можно усложнить пустоту, можно посмотреть на примере нашего сложного мира  :Smilie: ), по-другому работать и не может. Ему нужно за что-то уцепиться.
Так я думаю...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пожалуй, это верно для практики в стиле Маха-йоги, для Ану-йоги(а именно в этом стиле в основном рекомендует практиковать Римпоче) и тем более Ати-йоги, это не совсем так.


Ринпоче рекомендует выбирать адекватный собственной ситуации метод. )

Кста... Кто видел полные садханы Ану? Интересно, какой они длины?

----------


## куру хунг

> Ринпоче рекомендует выбирать адекватный собственной ситуации метод. )
> 
> Кста... Кто видел полные садханы Ану? Интересно, какой они длины?


  Шитро в ДО, удовлетворяет? Или неатентично?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Шитро в ДО, удовлетворяет? Или неатентично?


Это не является гюнкьером?

Кста... Как вы полагаете, откуда взяты фрагменты для краткого, среднего туна? Каково происхождение тунов ДО?

Еще вопрос: какие садханы практиковали в общине Джанчуба Дордже?

Вот мне Мандарава на ум приходит. Вполне аутентичная форма.

----------


## куру хунг

> Это не является гюнкьером?


 Что есть-гюнкьер? И почемо оно им не являеться?




> Кста... Как вы полагаете, откуда взяты фрагменты для краткого, среднего туна?


 Какие именно?




> Еще вопрос: какие садханы практиковали в общине Джанчуба Дордже?


 Понятия не имею. Не помню, что бы Римпоче об этом говорил.

----------


## Маша_ла

Садхана - это просто практика, насколько я понимаю. Текст медитации.
3 года строил Хеваджру? Мы строили-строили и наконец построили  :Smilie:  
Не знаю, возможно и такое бывает  :Smilie: 
Насчет ужина я говорила о том, что можно делать на бегу, а можно - не торопясь и с удовольствием. С бодуна вряд ли длинную садхану делать получится..
Ужасть вообще, кошмарики.. Гуру на вас нету  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что есть-гюнкьер? И почемо оно им не являеться?


Гюнкьер - наикратчайший вариант садханы для случаев, когда нет времени читать садхану в более развернутом варианте. 

Насколько помню я, Шитро ННР получил от Джанчуба Дордже. Какой вариант он передает сейчас - я не в курсе, но мне кажется, что краткий вариант Шитро для До - это именно сделанный вариант для ДО.






> Какие именно?


Да все... Краткий и средний тун - это сборка из кусков. Для вас, кста, сборка.





> Понятия не имею. Не помню, что бы Римпоче об этом говорил.


Интересно было бы узнать, кста...

----------


## ullu

> Пожалуй, это верно для практики в стиле Маха-йоги, для Ану-йоги(а именно в этом стиле в основном рекомендует практиковать Римпоче) и тем более Ати-йоги, это не совсем так.


Да дело то не в стиле практики. Дело в способностях практикующего.
Мы же не ради практики практикуем, а ради того что бы получить результат от этой практики. 
Если не знаешь как оказаться в нужном состоянии сразу - то пройди постепенно по этапам - вот тебе опоры для ума, продвигайся по ним и придешь куда надо. Научишься постепенно приходить, поймешь принцип и перейдешь к краткой форме. Если знаешь и получается - то нет проблем.
Длинная садхана составлена в помощь практикующему, а не просто так, что бы по-длинее.

----------


## ullu

> С бодуна вряд ли длинную садхану делать получится..
> Ужасть вообще, кошмарики..


Имхо, это как раз короткую с бодуна труднее делать. Что вообще можно сделать в короткой саддхане, если состояние ума такое, что даже текст не можешь прочесть от начала и до конца? О какой мгновенной трансформации тогда может идти речь?

----------


## куру хунг

Да , Дим не раскрываешь, ты здесь очередные "тайны мадридского двора". 
 Всё это нам прекрасно известно. Что ННР, свои практики(в т. ч. гуру-йогу), собирает "из кусков".
 Шитро,это терма  Мингьюра Дордже полученное им от Чангчуба Дордже. Ну и что, в наставлениях, он ни где ни упоминает, что он что-то упростил, Ну даже если и так? Что из этого следует? Поясни пожалуйста?

----------


## Маша_ла

Я не знаю, я не пью, с бодуна ничего не делаю  :Smilie: 
С бодуна вряд ли о трансформации может идти речь, разве что об опохмелке  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Просто ум, привыкший всё усложнять (к примеру, до чего можно усложнить пустоту, можно посмотреть на примере нашего сложного мира ), по-другому работать и не может. Ему нужно за что-то уцепиться.
> Так я думаю...


да дело не в тмо, что ум привык что-то усложнять.  Дело в том, что ум не знает что ему делать.
Вотя  вам сейчас скажу - трансформируйтесь в Беребеку, вы сможете?
ну трансформируетесь вы во что-то, но где гарантии что это будет Беребека?
Вот учитель заставил бы вас трансформироваться без обеда и сна до тех пор, пока вы не попали бы в это состояние точно, а вы не попали бы никогда. И в итоге вы задали бы вопрос - но как мне туда попасть? И тогда получили бы подробное объяснение как туда попасть и у вас не возникло бы вопроса - а зачем мне все это делать?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да , Дим не раскрываешь, ты здесь очередные "тайны мадридского двора". 
>  Всё это нам прекрасно известно. Что ННР, свои практики(в т. ч. гуру-йогу), собирает "из кусков".
>  Шитро,это терма  Мингьюра Дордже полученное им от Чангчуба Дордже. Ну и что, в наставлениях, он ни где ни упоминает, что он что-то упростил, Ну даже если и так? Что из этого следует? Поясни пожалуйста?


Просто мне хотелось бы увидеть оригинальный текст Шитро от Мигьюра Дордже, чтобы делать вывод о длине текстов Ану-Йоги.

Ничего плохого в гюнкьерах нет.

----------


## куру хунг

> да дело не в тмо, что ум привык что-то усложнять.  Дело в том, что ум не знает что ему делать.


 Да, скорее, всего Улла ближе к истине. Хотя, у меня лично таких проблем в практике не было. Могу только догадываться.

----------


## Калдэн

Насколько известно мне,ННР следует линии передачи,а если и ознакамливает своих учеников с чем -то новым,то только с разрешения Защитников, и конечно же после проверки на личной своей практике.

----------


## Грег

> да дело не в тмо, что ум привык что-то усложнять.  Дело в том, что ум не знает что ему делать.
> ...


И это верно. Но не отменяет особенность работы ума.
К тому же, я там писал - "возможно".

----------


## куру хунг

> Насколько известно мне,ННР следует линии передачи,.


 Не только, если бы он только следовал линии передач(кама), то я думаю в ДО точно так же как другие зубрили бы годами тексты на тибетском без должного понимания. ННР следует ещё и традиции терма, и именно поэтому имеет возможность дават нам своим ученикам, практике в соответствии нашими возможностями и способностями. В том числе не только свои(терма), но и упрощать чужие. ИМХО.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не только, если бы он только следовал линии передач(кама), то я думаю в ДО точно так же как другие зубрили бы годами тексты на тибетском без должного понимания. ННР следует ещё и традиции терма, и именно поэтому имеет возможность дават нам своим ученикам, практике в соответствии нашими возможностями и способностями. В том числе не только свои(терма), но и упрощать чужие. ИМХО.



>>> зубрили бы годами тексты на тибетском без должного понимания...

зачОт. как много в этом звуке...

----------


## куру хунг

> >>> зубрили бы годами тексты на тибетском без должного понимания...
> 
> зачОт. как много в этом звуке...


 Вот-вот-вот. А теперь Пампкин, планово переходим к более приятному занятию по низвержению "певцов Ригпы" и прочей мерзости мнящей себя личностями с высшими способностями. Мое респект, ты сегодня как никогда долга смог у держаться в рамках конструктивного диалога.  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот-вот-вот. А теперь Пампкин, планово переходим к более приятному занятию по низвержению "певцов Ригпы" и прочей мерзости мнящей себя личностями с высшими способностями. Мое респект, ты сегодня как никогда долга смог у держаться в рамках конструктивного диалога.


Я так понимаю, что про зубрежку долгими годами без толку - это конструктивный диалог?  А у певцов Ригпы Ямараджа - ригпомер...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А у певцов Ригпы Ямараджа судья...


Не стоит брать на себя его (Ямараджи) функции.

----------


## Ондрий

> Про глаз за три года - это к практикам Аннутаратантры из Сармапы.
> 
> Кста... А какое отношение имеет подход Сарма к длине садханы? Я так полагаю, что там не описание глаза на 100 страницах...


Там полное описание мандалы и всех деталей вообще всех ее объектов. Поэтому они такие и большие. Фактически - географическая карта, ее словесное описание. Поэтому разговоры о короткой и длинной могут идти в 2х случаях:
1 . Ученик все освоил и все помнит, прошел, 3х летний ритрит и может делать краткую.
2. Ученик типа европейских мирян. У этих времени нет ни на что.

п2. есть сострадательное ноу-хау наших тиб. Лам по отношению к сирым и убогим.  :Smilie:

----------


## Калдэн

> Насколько помню я, Шитро ННР получил от Джанчуба Дордже. Какой вариант он передает сейчас - я не в курсе, но мне кажется, что краткий вариант Шитро для До - это именно сделанный вариант для ДО.


Пояснение:
Одно из самых известных и широко распространённых шитро-это Карлинг шитро,к которому принадлежит известная "Книга мертвых".Впервые учение Карлинг шитро передал Падмасамбхава,а в последствии его заново открыл тертон Карма Лингпа.
Другое известное шитро-это Нгэдон шитро тертона Джацона Ньингпо.
Есть Падмаваджра шитро,популярное в школе карма-кагью.
Есть шитро ,учение-терма Чангчуба Дордже.
Все эти шитро ННР в своё время получал от разных учителей.

Шитро Намчо Мингьюра Дордже,о котором здесь вёлся разговор,ННР получил от одного из своих учителей Нэгьяба Ринпоче.И как ННР объясняет ,это учение ,как и все терма Мингьюра Дордже полностью в духе Дзогчен.Именно шитро Намчо и практикуется в ДО.
И это шитро как учение  не в стиле Ану-йоги.Опять же со слов Учителя,а  не  как мы это оцениваем.
Другое дело,что здесь используется непостепенный метод преображения Ану-йоги.
Вообще,существует ли какая-то развёрнутая садхана шитро Намчо в стиле Ану-йоги,используемая в тантрических школах? Я,например,не знаю.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Н-да, наворотили... Стоило только отлучитца на несколько часов. Горячий народ... 




> Поэтому разговоры о короткой и длинной могут идти в 2х случаях:
> 1 . Ученик все освоил и все помнит, прошел, 3х летний ритрит и может делать краткую.
> 2. Ученик типа европейских мирян. У этих времени нет ни на что.


Вроде все так. Но вот почему-то встречаю краткий дубтаб Чакрасамвары "Камадхену" (это художественное название дубтаба) итам в конце всего лишь пары страничек автор говорит нам, будущим, как живой с живыми говоря, что даже если практиковать с должным упорством только такой краткий вариант , все равно практик достигнет реализации. То есть предполагается, что человек берется за этот дубтабик, не зная расширенных варьянтов. Да их там и нет, Самвара - двурукий, очень просто все. Но, Шубхар, дубтаб этот писан задолго до появления первого европейского ученика, так что о якобы специальном сострадании  к нам, нынешним, нет и речи.

----------


## PampKin Head

Лама и не такое напишет, лишь бы делали "хоть что-нибудь"... )

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Не прикрывайтесь вариантами для бедных. Тантра - для вполне нормальных людей. "Хоть что-нибудь" - это ходи в дацан и денежку на хурал таскай. Короче, опять уходите от ответа...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не прикрывайтесь вариантами для бедных. Тантра - для вполне нормальных людей. "Хоть что-нибудь" - это ходи в дацан и денежку на хурал таскай. Короче, опять уходите от ответа...


От какого ответа? Вам нужен короткий дуптаб? см. конец документа. Васе нужен длинный? см. начало документа. 

Реализуют одно и тоже? Замечательно! Вам то не все равно, уважаемый, что Вася растворился в радугах, пользуясь на определенном этапе своего Пути длинным вариантом садханы?

P.S. Кста... Те, кто таскают деньги в хурул, со всей определенностью обретут Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи!

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну во времена отсутствия белых учеников, тоже были, наверное, люди с ограниченными способностями  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Те, кто таскают деньги в хурул, со всей определенностью обретут Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи!


Накопле5ния такого рода не дают никаких гарантий от того, что завтра же не будут сожжены начисто в очередном запое и пьяной поножовщине.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Ну во времена отсутствия белых учеников, тоже были, наверное, люди с ограниченными способностями


Раскрою серкет, Машенька. эТо была садхана для бродяг, а не для дебилов. Садханы для бродяг составлялись со специальным расчетом - они были просты, в них не было никаких ритуальных требований, чтобы человек мог просто, не имея никаких ваджров, дильб, дамару, просто идучи по стране от селения к селению, практиковать на ходу или где придется. Нужен жинсрег - сделал его в своем собственном животе. Систенма внутренних созерцаний была достаточно развита так, что можно было не иметь вообще ритуальных опор. Как гритца, лучшая янтра - человеческое тело... Достаточно иметь только тело.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Накопле5ния такого рода не дают никаких гарантий от того, что завтра же не будут сожжены начисто в очередном запое и пьяной поножовщине.


Вспоминаю историю человека, который пришел к Будде Шакьямуни сдаваться в монахи.

И Будда рассказал, что в одной из прошлых жизней данный персонах был червем, которого подхватила дождевая вода и три раза обнесла вокруг ступы. Что и послужило причиной того, что чел родился во время, когда Нирманокая Будды присутствует в мире, испытал доверие к Дхарме, пришел и стал бхикшу.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> данный персонах был червем, которого подхватила дождевая вода и три раза обнесла вокруг ступы.


Ах как романтично! Будда ведь не сказал, что только лишь одно это действие произвело революцию в жизни червя. Впрочем, ходите вокруг ступы. Практика все равно лучше, как говорил в таких случаях Дром Ринпоче.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ах как романтично! Будда ведь не сказал, что только лишь одно это действие произвело революцию в жизни червя. Впрочем, ходите вокруг ступы. Практика все равно лучше, как говорил в таких случаях Дром Ринпоче.


А то! Зато есть замечательные рассказы о том, как некоторые персонажи перерождаются демонами в виде Йидамов. )

Самое забавное, что я хожу и вокруг ступ тоже.




> Впрочем, ходите вокруг ступы. Практика все равно лучше, как говорил в таких случаях Дром Ринпоче


Обязательно передам в след раз Гарчену Ринпоче, который с таким усердием продолжает крутить ручной барабанчик с мани... Наверное не в курсе про слова Дром Ринпоче!!! )

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Самое забавное, что я хожу и вокруг ступ тоже.


Однако ничего путного, кроме цитат, я отвас не услышал в ответ на свой вопрос. Звиняйте, как автор треда позволил себе выразить неудовлетворенность вашими ответами, сэр.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Легба, выйдите за границы созерцания себя в значке Legba в графе "Здесь присутствуют" и скажите что-нить путное. То, что вы умеете присутствовать, я уже понял.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Однако ничего путного, кроме цитат, я отвас не услышал в ответ на свой вопрос. Звиняйте, как автор треда позволил себе выразить неудовлетворенность вашими ответами, сэр.


А что путного может услышить мегапрактик, пробуждающий энергию местности своим самадхи, от сирых, которые ходят вокруг ступ?

Ответы были даны. Если вас они не устраиваю, или кажутся не существенными, то что можно с этим поделать то?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Вы, как всегда, прикрылись личностным выпадом не по теме. Шэйм он ю!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы, как всегда, прикрылись личностным выпадом не по теме. Шэйм он ю!


Право слово не стоит, ведь это всего лишь цитата. ) это не мое, это не то, что я есть... Это лишено сущности.

Я так понимаю, что тред на тему: угадайте правильный ответ для НД. ) Ответы см. на первых двух страницах.

----------


## Маша_ла

"Червяком, он называл тебя земляным червяком!" (с)

Ха, у бродяг в таком случае, была удивительная карма получить такие учения.. Я не думаю, что для бродяг, просто для тех, у кого не хватало терпения или времени сидеть и спокойно медитировать  :Smilie:  Домохозяева и домохозяйки, скорее всего, из благородных семей  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> "Червяком, он называл тебя земляным червяком!" (с)
> 
> Ха, у бродяг в таком случае, была удивительная карма получить такие учения.. Я не думаю, что для бродяг, просто для тех, у кого не хватало терпения или времени сидеть и спокойно медитировать  Домохозяева и домохозяйки, скорее всего, из благородных семей


 И зачем бы тогда Шакьямуни "переквалифицировался" в бродягу? :Wink:

----------


## Маша_ла

Чтобы смотаться из Самсары, чтобы не мешали практиковать. Потом он не был бродягой! Он был странствующим йогином..
И вообще, он уже был просветлен. Он просто показал Путь, показал, что каждый при большом желании и благоприятном стечении обстоятельств может сделать тоже самое..
Будда никак не был бродягой. Он изначально был просветлен.

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Я так понимаю, что тред на тему: угадайте правильный ответ для НД. ) .


 Понятное, дело-безобразие полное,
 Вот тред на тему угадайте правильный ответ для ПХ, куда интереснее и привычнее. И главное какую несопоставимую пользу несёт всем ЖС, это же ПХ "певец накопления" вещает единственно верную для всех ЖС Дхарму.  :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## Маша_ла

Это тут просто кое-кто эгами меряется  :Smilie:  Не будем показывать пальцами, кто..
А кто-то находит возможность поржать  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Понятное, дело-безобразие полное,
>  Вот тред на тему угадайте правильный ответ для ПХ, куда интереснее и привычнее. И главное какую несопоставимую пользу несёт всем ЖС, это же ПХ "певец накопления" вещает единственно верную для всех ЖС Дхарму.


А то! Я ж Плюшкин: собираю и складываю, собираю и складываю в сундучок...  Сплю и вижу, как настанет светлое завтра, когда буду цедить из-за монитора великую истину непостепенных Путей на неосознавших истинный смысл великой Простоты. )))

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

"Но сложное понятней людям" Борис Пастернак.

Вот кто ответил мне...

----------


## Fat

> Он изначально был просветлен.


Вы тоже  :Big Grin:

----------


## Калдэн

Извините,что выпадаю из разговора(ждал пока ребенок сделает уроки и освободит место).




> Лама и не такое напишет, лишь бы делали "хоть что-нибудь"... )


К вопросу о коротких и длинных садханах.
Если кто-то из лам может себе позволить  исходя из своей мудрости  упростить садхану,то следовательно также кто-то может и усложнить ,сделать"навороченную" садхану.  Опять же ,повторюсь:я сомневаюсь,что ,например,Мингьюр Дордже открыл своё терма как "навороченную" садхану.
ИМХО, если есть настрой делать длинную садхану,то почему бы и нет.Но ведь главное не слова текста и формы,а суть.

----------


## Маша_ла

Хныык.. Ну что такое за неуважение.. "навороченная садхана".. Эх..

Фет, я изначально пока еще не был просветлен  :Smilie:  Я еще только учусь.

----------


## Вао

Вот на форуме часто говорят о Тантре, как о постепенном пути. 
А, например, практикуя высшую Тантру можно через три года достичь Просветления. 
Разве можно назвать постепенным путем Учение, которое позволяет достичь Просветления уже при этой жизни? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## куру хунг

> ИМХО, если есть настрой делать длинную садхану,то почему бы и нет.Но ведь главное не слова текста и формы,а суть.



 Ох, Калден, ты брат не в теме многолетних бодаловок на БФ. И иногда бываешь трогательно наивен. В том, то и весь сыр бор, что "постапеннщики"(традиционалисты, консерваторыи ещё кучу синонимов можно подобрать), никак не хотять признавать не только за собой, но естественно за другими возможность практиковать исходя из того, что как ты сказал-*главное не слова текста и формы,а суть*. 

 Разве ж , такое, возможно, чтобы кто-то иначе, чем я практиковал, мне так Лама сказал-значит, я прав.. А значит- учу годами, мало, что понимая, затем , делаю, что-то мало что понимаю.
  А эти, нечестивцы, вознамерились, "сущностно" практиковать. Так дело, не пойдёт, щазз я им покажу, что есть истинная Дхарма. 

 Вот, вкратце, вся парадигма ума наших оппонентов.

Подытожу(промежуточно).
 Значит, когда "непостепенщики", утверждают в этой теме, что наличие длинных и коротких садхан,(а мы ничего другого и не утверждали), обьясняеться только особенностями ума различных людей, не употребляя оценок, высшие/низшие способности. То "постепеннщики", сразу же где-то узревают, недвусмысленный намёк на ихи хилые способности.
 И в ответ, выдвигаеться версия, о том что короткие садханы-"для сирих и убогих". 
  И кто, тут более высокомерен?

----------


## Грег

> Вот на форуме часто говорят о Тантре, как о постепенном пути. 
> А, например, практикуя высшую Тантру можно через три года достичь Просветления. 
> Разве можно назвать постепенным путем Учение, которое позволяет достичь Просветления уже при этой жизни?


Понятия "постепенность" и  "непостепенность" говоят о методах.

----------


## куру хунг

> Вот на форуме часто говорят о Тантре, как о постепенном пути. 
> А, например, практикуя высшую Тантру можно через три года достичь Просветления. 
> Разве можно назвать постепенным путем Учение, которое позволяет достичь Просветления уже при этой жизни?


 Вкратце Вао-по сравнению с Сутрами(Хинаяна и Парамитаяна), Тантры-непостепенный Путь. Внутри Тантр есть своё деление на непостепенные пути и постепеные.

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  Значит, когда "непостепенщики", утверждают в этой теме, что наличие длинных и коротких садхан,(а мы ничего другого и не утверждали), обьясняеться только особенностями ума различных людей, не употребляя оценок, высшие/низшие способности. То "постепеннщики", сразу же где-то узревают, недвусмысленный намёк на ихи хилые способности.
>  И в ответ, выдвигаеться версия, о том что короткие садханы-"для сирих и убогих". 
>   И кто, тут более высокомерен?


В общем-то давно говорю уже - гордыня!
И причём, такая гордыня, которая весьма трудно распознаётся.
ИМХО.

----------


## Маша_ла

Чето я уже лет..9 практикую самую быструю практику и ни в одном глазу..
Вряд ли в городе, практикуя раз в день оно вообще возможно.. Хотя практика, что надо  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Чето я уже лет..9 практикую самую быструю практику и ни в одном глазу..
> Вряд ли в городе, практикуя раз в день оно вообще возможно.. Хотя практика, что надо


 Машенька, тут надо предметно говорить-какую практику? как часто и интенсивно практикуешь? В каком глазу должно быть и должно ли вообще? почему нет? а что твой учитель говорит? и т. д. и т.п.
 Я бы с интересом поучавствовал в обсуждении, может тоже бы поделился своими соображениями относительно своего опыта. А так,это очень -беспредметно. И опять фига в кармане угадываеться. Я вот,эдакая крутая, у ламы-9 лет жила. А вы тут, собрались недоумки, на что-то пытаетесь замахиваться. 
 Открой новую тему, я думаю интересный разговор может получиться.

----------


## ullu

> Но ведь главное не слова текста и формы,а суть.


Угу, тока без пустоты нет формы, а без формы нет пустоты.

----------


## Маша_ла

Э.. я нет, не крутая, а наоборот, недоумок.. я 7 лет у Ламы жила, конечно, перерывы были, самсарный настрой был и делала короткую долго.. и потом 2 года вообще ничего не делала.. Эх.. все-таки, я хочу сказать, что длинную делать лучше. Тему я открывать не буду. Чего уж тут говорить. Как Маша дурака сваляла? Тут у вас много мнений, но я не влезаю со своим. Я просто высказываю свою точку зрению и в 90% случаев не пишу серьезно. Я с уважением отношусь ко всяким мнениям.. Мне просто кажется.. Ну я просто смотрю и делаю для себя выводы  :Smilie: 
Практика моя - Ваджрайогини, традиции Наро Качо, линии Сакья. Передачу получала раза 4 точно от сестры Сакья Тризина.. Ну и Хеваджру тоже. Ваджрайогини получала раза 3-4 учение об 11 йогах Ваджрайогини и имею все возможные тексты и практики для практики  :Smilie:  Недавно поняла просто, что длинная садхана - глубжее для меня по происходящему и по переживаниям, чем короткая.
Лама Кунга еще учил Ваджрайогини Тантре по понедельникам в центре. Делали цог.
Э.. правда, длинная садхана, для меня лично лучше, поскольку это моя любимая практика и все такое  :Smilie:  
Вот теперь приходится делать все в одиночку, но все-таки, лучше делать, чем не делать.. И если делать, то длинную. Но учителя говорят - на какую время есть. Я спросила Джецун Кушог, она сказала - делай среднюю. Но я делаю то среднюю, то длинную. А Хеваджру делаю короткую утром - т.к. у меня только посвящение пути Хеваджры.
А Важдрайогини делаю вечером - уже когда время есть. Длинная часа 2 занимает со всеми прибамбасами  :Smilie: 
Вот такие дела. Жаль, что больше ни у кого нет учений Ваджрайогини моей традиции тут, в Москве. Правда, очень жаль  :Frown:

----------


## куру хунг

И какие, результаты должны быть, а какие есть? Чем, Вы собственно неудовлетворены?

----------


## Маша_ла

Я?.. Своей удаленностью от всех своих трех Гуру.. Потерянием моего рыжего кота, которого я привезла из Америки в лесах Подмосковья.. Подозрением на то, что чтобы чего-то достичь в этой практике, надо ехать обратно в Америку.. Отсутствием соучастников по учению в Москве.. Вообще, тем, что я покинула Ламу, хотя он меня и не отпускал.. Ну и необходимостью вернуться, наличием 2-х котов и стрессом для них в связи с полетом в Америку.. Ну и необходимостью опять учиться бизнесу и чистить туалеты, чтобы жить на студ. визе.. В возрасте 36 лет  :Smilie:  Кто сказал, что тантра легко дается?
Но собственная глупость дается еще труднее  :Smilie: 
Да.. но с другой стороны, я счастлива, что жива и практикую свою любимую практику  :Smilie:  И это перевешивает всю остальную ерунду. И моя комната в бц меня ждеть.. и все такое.. Воть  :Smilie:  
Хотя неохота мне в Америку.. ну неохота.. но там Лама Кунга.. 
Ну самсарные переживания в общем, фигня  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> И какие, результаты должны быть, а какие есть? Чем, Вы собственно неудовлетворены?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Интересно как меняется сознание людей после многолетних ретритов. Иными словами: "стоит ли овчинка выделки"? 

(Под словом "ретрит" имеется в виду не только затворничество, а вообще уход от мирской жизни.)

----------


## куру хунг

Да, интересуют, конкретно результаты практики, которыми вы удовлетворены, и какими неудовлетворены?

----------


## Маша_ла

К сожалению, многолетних ритритов мне делать не довелось.. Я очень надеюсь уйти в ритрит многолетний, когда закончу дела.. Все еще впереди  :Smilie: 

Овчинка стоит выделки только под присмотром квалифицированного Ламы.. Правда-правда. 

А меняется сознание? Наверное, да.. Я не знаю.. Мне бы только поржать, ничего святого  :Smilie:  

Но у меня есть знакомый, который каждый день практикует, австралиец, он очень хороший мальчик  :Smilie:  Но он живет в бц, под руководством Кхенпо. 

А если что-то и меняется, это будет видно в конце жизни, я полагаю.. Сейчас еще рано говорить. 

В любом случае - руководство Ламы квалифицированного - это главное в Аннутарайогатантре. Там все достижения зависят от Учителя, от Гуру и от отношений с ним. Поэтому уважение, почтение, служба Ламе оч. важны. 

Но я не экперт вовсе. Мне просто повезло. Хорошо бы в Москве постоянно жил такой Лама, он бы объяснил. А я так, пальцами дергаю по клавиатуре  :Smilie:

----------


## Калдэн

> Недавно поняла просто, что длинная садхана - глубжее для меня по происходящему и по переживаниям, чем короткая.
> (



Про переживания в длинных садханах.
Конечно. Не даром в  монастырях проводятся коллективные практики,с горловым пением и с использованием музыкальных инструментов. Но,опять же,это не главное.
В монастыре можно и по нескольку дней без перерыва проводить молебны и пуджи.

----------


## Маша_ла

Куру, я всем удовлетворена.. Нет ничего, чем я была бы неудовлетворена.. Своей ленью, злобностью, нетерпением я неудовлетворена.. 
Практика - супер, результаты есть, все есть. Только обязательно нужен присмотр Ламы. Это необходимое условие.

----------


## Маша_ла

Калден, а что, по-вашему, главное?

----------


## куру хунг

Это,было В Сиэтле? Много ли там бледнолицых? Обязуют ли выполнить нёндро, перед  Аннутаратантрой? На каком языке, даються наставления?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Маша_ла, молодец! Выйду на пенсию, тоже уйду в затвор, быть может.  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Куру, было это не в Сиэттле, это было в Бёркли, вот тут:

www.ewamchoden.org 

Лама Кунга Тхарце Ринпоче- родственник Сакья Тризина, воплощение ученика сердца Миларепы, один из настоятелей монастыря Нгор - тантрического монастыря традиции Сакья в Тибете. Лама Кунга 1935 г.р. Папа его был министром финансов у Далай Ламы, сидел в тюрьме 20 лет за это, после 1959 г. Мама Ламы Кунги сделал себе пхову и сама ушла накануне публичного наказания китайцами. Потом папу Лама Кунга перевез в Калифорнию, где он жил последние 10 лет и написал книгу, она не издана на русском, называется "В присутствии моих врагов" .

Бледнолицых учеников в центре немного, все ученики Рипоче лет по 30, я там самая молодая была.. Учения, понятное дело, посвящения на Тибетском, а уроки по тантре - на англ. - Ламе Кунге переводчик помогает. 

Про Нендро я спрашивала - мне Лама сказал, что лично мне не обязательно, поскольку практика включает в себя все медитации Нендро - Прибежище, Ваджрасаттву, Подношение Мандалы и Гуру Йогу. Но я делала иногда простирания, ну мне нравится делать Нендро. Один святой человек из монастыря Нгор, Нгаванг Легпа, делал Нендро раз 15 за жизнь и практиковал Ваджрайогини.

----------


## куру хунг

Ещё, вопросик. Маша, а до того как ,вы попали в Бёрли к Учителям Сакья, Вы сталкивались как-то с другими тибетскими Учителями?
И во-время нахождения в Б.Ц., довелось ли вам бывать на Учениях других лам(не Сакья)?
 И вообще ,они там есть(другие тибетские ламы)? Если есть , то кто?

----------


## Калдэн

> Калден, а что, по-вашему, главное?


Скажу за себя: помнить- за чем ты это всё делаешь. Допустим,если я делаю Гуру-йогу ,то не для того,чтобы сделать приятное учителю и не из-за преданности к традиции .Здесь можно выполнить краткую сущностную практику,а можно и с обращением к Гуру. В корне это ничего не меняет .Как и вдругих садханах.Смотрю по обстоятельствам и возможностям.
Но  в этом вопросе подходы могут быть разные .Возьмём к  для сравнения Крию- ,Маха-   и  Ану- йогу(не говоря  про Ати ),когда есть  разделения на самайясаттву и  джнянасаттву,где без подробностей не обойтись.

----------


## Маша_ла

Там много учителей, там есть центр Согьяла Ринпоче, Тартанга Тулку, Кагью, много Дзен учителей..

Я ничего, кроме Сакья не знаю.

В 95-м году в Москву приезжал Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин. Давал посвящение Хеваджры. Его Святейшество - один из моих трех коренных Гуру.

До этого, был центр Оле Нидала, но Оле я никогда не воспринимала как Гуру, просто с уважением и хорошо к нему относилась всегда. Славик тогда только начинал организовывать центр в Москве. Еще раньше, году в 88-89, в Мск. приезжали 2 брата Кхенпо традиции Нингма, я тоже тогда куда-то ходила.

У Ламы Кунги в центре бывали 16 Кармапа, Далай Лама, насчет Нингма Лам не помню, ну в общем, все там бывали  :Smilie:  Но я только Сакья интересуюсь в корыстных целях, поэтому про других Учителей ничего сказать не могу. Но туда многие приезжают - в Беркли и в Сан-Франциско.

----------


## Нока

Расширенную садхану делаю, когда есть свободное время (в выходные), а так времени хватает только на короткие садханы. Лучше конечно длинная, в прошлом году ЕС Богдо Геген на посвящении Ямантаки тоже давал совет, что лучше всего в начале делать длинную садхану, а потом уже можно делать короткую.
2 Маша-ла, спасибо вашему учителю. Сайт www.vajrayogini.com
 создан учениками вашего Ламы. Я там много материалов скачиваю для себя, есть садханы и комментарии всех линий, в т.ч. и гелуг.

----------


## Legba

> Легба, выйдите за границы созерцания себя в значке Legba в графе "Здесь присутствуют" и скажите что-нить путное. То, что вы умеете присутствовать, я уже понял.


Смею напомнить, что значок означает лишь, что у меня комп включен.  :Embarrassment:  
Чего тут долго говорить-то. По моему личному опыту, для меня лично длинные садханы предпочтительнее. Почему? Тибетского я не знаю. На мой взгляд, чем сущностней вариант дубтаба, тем он больше страдает от перевода. То бишь - неверное/неудачное слово составляет не 10% текста а 1%. На мой взгляд это важно.
Далее. Текст садханы - это шпаргалка. Для того, чтобы визуализировать йидама вовсе нет *необходимости* пропевать/прочитывать его описание. В древних садханах, дошедших до нас, текст имеет сухо-описательную форму + мантры. Красивое пение - достижение уже тибетского периода. Однако, поначалу все детали припомнить сложно. Так что "литургика" в данном случае выступает в качестве мнемонического приема. Соответственно, длинна садханы напрямую коррелируется со способностями к запоминанию/воспроизведению визуализаций. Сначала требуется - "на юго-западном кладбище то-то и то-то". Потом - "вокруг расположены 8 кладбищ". А потом и этого не надо - вот жеж они, кладбища! :Smilie:  
Так что ИМХО - все дело в способности к запоминанию деталей. Бродяги - не бродяги, мне кажется, тут не причем. Практикующий короткую садхану визуализирует того же самого йидама, с теми же подробностями. "Сущностность" метода вовсе не означает, что визуализация сводится к какому-то расплывчатому пятну (никому не в обиду, знавал я практиков, отчего-то считавших, что спонтанное проявление йидама произойдет как-то без их вмешательства. То есть чувак был уверен, что незачем знать каковы шесть украшений Херуки и его атрибуты - как-нибудь само образуется. Спонтанно. :Big Grin:  ). Поскольку в идеале практик постоянно неразделен со своим йидамом, не все ли равно, какой длинны садхану он выполняет тренируясь? Главное, чтобы все получилось  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

> И в ответ, выдвигаеться версия, о том что короткие садханы-"для сирих и убогих".


Если бы это были мои личные идеи, меня можно было бы и пнуть за них. Вопрос был задан о том как оно в Сарма, а тебе вечно везде наезды мерещатся  :Wink: .

Ты то сам не бывал никогда на массовых вангах, где куча народу разнообразнешей колоритности сидит. Им бы хоть мантры запомнить, и то рулез! Потому даже и дают в обязаловку либо "просто мантры" из садханки почитать, либо вообще ничего кроме 6-ти разовой Гуру-Йоги на 2 минуты чтения длинной, а уж ежели кто сподобиться и садханку-то читать каждый день, так это вообще для Ламы подарок можно сказать.

Вы там у себя в ДО контингентом все образованные, европейцы, вам может и дико это читать (мне тоже было по началу
/по молодости дико так думать). Однако простые миряне из, скажем, некоего улуса или N-ска такие бывают, что и читать-то по русски не всегда умеют, и вообще читать. Поэтому не стОит махать своими "длинными". Разные в жизни вещи бывают, о друг, Горацио.

Это я и называю ноу-хау современности, т.к. раньше по классике Тантру изучали в монастырях и не один год долбили одну только теорию, не считая практики (и сейчас так у монахов). Там уже такие номера с ленью/нехваткой времени не пройдут. Учат все серьезно.

----------


## ullu

> что "постапеннщики"(традиционалисты, консерваторыи ещё кучу синонимов можно подобрать), никак не хотять признавать не только за собой, но естественно за другими возможность практиковать исходя из того, что как ты сказал-*главное не слова текста и формы,а суть*.


Ну вот, обозвали постепенщиком теперь  :Frown:  Что за форум, вечно обзовут кем-нить.(шутка)
Я тоже за то, что форма важна там , где она важна. Но там где она важна - она важна. 
Метод и Мудрость, Дева и Дакини они что теперь воюют друг с другом? А вы что тут выбираете кто важнее Дева или Дакини.
Есть метод, само появление этого метода это мудрость Будд. лучше бы разобрались в чем эта мудрость заключается и подумали не стоит ли применить её к своим обстоятельствам. ( да, я зануда, ну и что )

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Интересно как меняется сознание людей после многолетних ретритов. Иными словами: "стоит ли овчинка выделки"?





> Да, интересуют, конкретно результаты практики, которыми вы удовлетворены, и какими неудовлетворены?


Удовлетворенность ума и есть один из результатов практики. В практике Ямандаги, например, это прямо указывается как результат делания садханы в течение даже одного дня (и это так и есть! отвечаю!). 

Овчинка выделки стоит, проблема в другом - мы всегда менее готовы к переменам, чем желаем их. Когда человек действительно радикально начинает меняться (по своему опыту говорю) на уровне сразу Трех врат, рано или поздно он сталкивается с наглухо непривычными реакциями тела, речи и ума, которые (особенно в физической удаленности от гуру) может воспринять как появление препятствий, болезней или же его собственная реакция на перемены окажется неадекватной и станет препятствием... А если он не впадет в неадекват и будет укреплять мудрость на всех фронтах, то далее очень быстро уйдет в настоящее одиночное плавание (в смысле самостоятельности постижения при слиянии ума с умом гуру и постепенном, а иногда и не очень постепенном растворении эго). Романтика, но могу сказать точно, что тут и начинаются более серьезные опасности для практика, нежели были в те годы, когда он упорно размораживал свой потенциал, расшатывал основы мирского видения и прочее. Тут самая жесть и начинается.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> На мой взгляд, чем сущностней вариант дубтаба, тем он больше страдает от перевода. То бишь - неверное/неудачное слово составляет не 10% текста а 1%. На мой взгляд это важно.


Отличная мысль. Легба, вы никогда не оставляли без внимания мою жажду верных и взвешенных замечаний. Большое серьезное спасибо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ох, Калден, ты брат не в теме многолетних бодаловок на БФ. И иногда бываешь трогательно наивен. В том, то и весь сыр бор, что "постапеннщики"(традиционалисты, консерваторыи ещё кучу синонимов можно подобрать), никак не хотять признавать не только за собой, но естественно за другими возможность практиковать исходя из того, что как ты сказал-*главное не слова текста и формы,а суть*. 
> *
>  Разве ж , такое, возможно, чтобы кто-то иначе, чем я практиковал, мне так Лама сказал-значит, я прав.. А значит- учу годами, мало, что понимая, затем , делаю, что-то мало что понимаю.*
>   А эти, нечестивцы, вознамерились, "сущностно" практиковать. Так дело, не пойдёт, щазз я им покажу, что есть истинная Дхарма. 
> 
> * Вот, вкратце, вся парадигма ума наших оппонентов.*
> 
> Подытожу(промежуточно).
>  Значит, когда "непостепенщики", утверждают в этой теме, что наличие длинных и коротких садхан,(а мы ничего другого и не утверждали), обьясняеться только особенностями ума различных людей, не употребляя оценок, высшие/низшие способности. *То "постепеннщики", сразу же где-то узревают, недвусмысленный намёк на ихи хилые способности.
> ...


Мамой клянусь, это не я ему в моск нагадил. ) Это он сам... "такой футбол нам точно не нужен" (с) народная поговорка. Искренне надеюсь, что такой способ мышления и восприятия печатного материала, - *не результат* практик, переданных ННР. 

Хы... Все больше убеждаюсь в том, что некоторые "ввелись" сразу во второй Завет Ганраба Дордже (не испытывать сомнений), мило пропустив первый.   :Big Grin:  Причем моск им это мегадейство отшибло напрочь.

Некоторые вопросы:

1. Почему считается, что в коротких садханах больше "сути"?

2. Почему человек уверен, что, практикуя короткие садханы с "сутью", его "суть" соответствует Дхарме Будд?

3. Если форма не важна, а важна "суть", то почему не петь семистрочную в среднем туне (для примера) как душа ляжет? Т.е. распространить мегапринцип и на короткие садханы тоже. (сделать тот же ресаунд Песни ваджра, к примеру).

4. Если критерием выбора длинны садханы является опасение неточностей перевода, то почему не заказать перевод четырем переводчикам, заслуживающим доверия, а потом сравнительным анализом не создать адекватный вариант?

P.S. О высших\низших способностях: Дорзонг Ринпоче 8-й и Дугу Чоджел Ринпоче  8-й каждый год в Бодхгая устраивают с учениками обширные подношения светильников (выставляются по большому периметру Дордже Дана), водные подношения, очень по многу делают кора. C длинными  садханами тоже ввсе в порядка. Впрочем, как и с короткими. Я очень сомневаюсь, что у них низшие способности; что они не в курсе "сути", о которой осведомлен даже простой дзогченпа из саратовских степей.

----------


## Маша_ла

Вау, спасибо за ссылку на сайт! Лама Кунга мне про сайт ничего не говорил - это было в стадии просто идеи и накопления материалов с его классов Ваджрайогини! Спасибо большое! Пошла регистрироваться и читать  :Smilie: 
Есть в жизни счастье  :Smilie: 

Кстати, вчера обнаружила потрясающую короткую Садхану Ваджрайогини, составленную Кхенце Ринпоче, ну я вам скажу, что ничего урезанного в ней нет. Потрясающая садхана!

----------


## Грег

> Мамой клянусь, это не я ему в моск нагадил. ) Это он сам... "такой футбол нам точно не нужен" (с) народная поговорка. Искренне надеюсь, что такой способ мышления и восприятия печатного материала, - *не результат* практик, переданных ННР. 
> 
> Хы... Все больше убеждаюсь в том, что некоторые "ввелись" сразу во второй Завет Ганраба Дордже (не испытывать сомнений), мило пропустив первый.   Причем моск им это мегадейство отшибло напрочь.
> ...


Всё'ж-таки гордыню-то следовало бы поумерить. - Получается что-то типа, - я-то всё не так делаю, *как вот они*, я-то себя не обманываю, *как вот они*...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Я-то и воспринимаю правильно, *в отличие вот он них*. И моск мой не отшиблен напрочь, *как вот у них*.

поумерить бы... не гоже как-то...

----------


## куру хунг

> Мамой клянусь, это не я ему в моск нагадил. ) Это он сам... "такой футбол нам точно не нужен" (с) народная поговорка. Искренне надеюсь, что такой способ мышления и восприятия печатного материала, - не результат практик, переданных ННР. 
> 
> Хы... Все больше убеждаюсь в том, что некоторые "ввелись" сразу во второй Завет Ганраба Дордже (не испытывать сомнений), мило пропустив первый.  Причем моск им это мегадейство отшибло напрочь.


 Так же, искренне ,надеюсь, что подобное восприятие своих оппонентов-не *результат практики* в традиции Друкпа Кагью, а многолетней борьбы не щадя живота своего, в интернет-пространстве с исказителями , единственного верного учения из ненавистной ДО. :Big Grin: 

*1. Почему считается, что в коротких садханах больше "сути"?*
 Никто, ничего подобного и не заявлял. И если и больше "сути", то только для практикующих, кармически предрасположенных для таких садхан. И при наличии, отдельных развёрнутых и толковых комментариев, на них, ну и в целом, на соответсвующий разделы Танры или Дзогчен.  А если нет, то увы часто случаеться известное всем "бубнение". Я лично, твоей практики Дима, не имею ввиду ни в коей мере, Так как не знаю, что и как и как ты практикуешь, и мы об этом никогда не говорили. Но могу допустит, что тебя это ни в коей мере не касаеться, при всём моём ёрничании в твой адрес, я всё же верю больше в то что ты достаточно серьёно практикуешь.




> 2. Почему человек уверен, что, практикуя короткие садханы с "сутью", его "суть" соответствует Дхарме Будд?


 А что,есть серьёзные аргументы, в пользу того, что в изначальном варианте, полученные махассидхами и тертонами садханы, имели такой обьёмный вариант?. Кажеться наоборот, и в этом треде, и у других разных авторов.говорилось-что вначале, они все были достаточно компактны. По крайней мере ННР неоднократно об этом говорил. А всё остальное к ним "приросло", уже в результате так сказать "монастырского функционирования" .




> 3. Если форма не важна, а важна "суть", то почему не петь семистрочную в среднем туне (для примера) как душа ляжет? Т.е. распространить мегапринцип и на короткие садханы тоже. (сделать тот же ресаунд Песни ваджра, к примеру).


 Дима, ты уже подзабыл. В среднем туне в ДО, вообще нет семистрочной.
Но Римпоче, никогда не ограничиваетсвоих учеников, и рекомендует варьировать длинну туна в зависимости от времени. То есть, какие-то части туна(хоть среднего, хоть короткого), можно как и пропускать, так и добавлять что-то. Я например, вопреки"канону", иногда в среднем туне, как раз и пою Семистрочную. Но не *как душа ляжет*, и Песня Ваджры естественно пою не *как душа ляжет*. Вот в этом, месте и пошли твои классические "подтасовочки". Изменять длинну садханы(путём меньшего повтора некоторых частей), это ведь не совсем то же самое, что изменять их произношение, мелодию и т. д.  А ты уже всё опять в одну кучу свалил, и пытаешься очередной ярлычок повесить-"извратители". Так, что продолжаем читать доктора Челпанова- увы никуда от этого не деться. :Wink:  

*4. Если критерием выбора длинны садханы является опасение неточностей перевода, то почему не заказать перевод четырем переводчикам, заслуживающим доверия, а потом сравнительным анализом не создать адекватный вариант?* 

 Но по моему, лучшей вариант, когда Учитель, придаёт серьёзное значение переводам. И вследствии этого, отдаёт огромное количество внимания работе с переводчиками, а не доверяет кому ни попадя переводить свои тексты. А именно так, в своё время поступил Падмасабхава. Затем, обьяляет круг лиц, которым он доверяет переводить свои Учения, и следовательно все ученики должны доверять им. Это я на ДО намекаю, кто не понял.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что,есть серьёзные аргументы, в пользу того, что в изначальном варианте, полученные махассидхами и тертонами садханы, имели такой обьёмный вариант?. Кажеться наоборот, и в этом треде, и у других разных авторов.говорилось-что вначале, они все были достаточно компактны. По крайней мере ННР неоднократно об этом говорил. А всё остальное к ним "приросло", уже в результате так сказать "монастырского функционирования" .


Посмотрите на садхану Мандаравы.

----------


## куру хунг

> Посмотрите на садхану Мандаравы.


 На какую, именно, там их целых 4 варианта. И Римпоче, не вменяет в "обязаловку" своим ученикам практиковать самый длинный. Только раз в году,он рекомендует его делать.  Да к тому же это не главная практика.

----------


## PampKin Head

> На какую, именно, там их целых 4 варианта. И Римпоче, не вменяет в "обязаловку" своим ученикам практиковать самый длинный. Только раз в году,он рекомендует его делать.  Да к тому же это не главная практика.


На полный вариант терма Мандаравы, открытый Чогьялом Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче. Это будет к вопросу о краткости сущностных терма...

Про обязаловку в этом треде вообще разговор не идет. Тем более, что у дзогченпа нет никаких обязаловок, кроме пребывания в изначальном состоянии.

----------


## ullu

> 1. Почему считается, что в коротких садханах больше "сути"?


Потому что некоторые тута перепутали краткий вариант саддханы и Ану-йогу.

----------


## ullu

> P.S. О высших\низших способностях: Дорзонг Ринпоче 8-й и Дугу Чоджел Ринпоче  8-й каждый год в Бодхгая устраивают с учениками обширные подношения светильников (выставляются по большому периметру Дордже Дана), водные подношения, очень по многу делают кора. C длинными  садханами тоже ввсе в порядка. Впрочем, как и с короткими. Я очень сомневаюсь, что у них низшие способности; что они не в курсе "сути", о которой осведомлен даже простой дзогченпа из саратовских степей.


А вот тут тоже не надо перепутывать.
Не надо путать практики первичные и вторичные ( не знаю как их ещё обозвать) и мешать их в одну кучу.
А то я щас начну Лонгченпу цитировать....а он дядька суровый.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вот тут тоже не надо перепутывать.
> Не надо путать практики первичные и вторичные ( не знаю как их ещё обозвать) и мешать их в одну кучу.
> А то я щас начну Лонгченпу цитировать....а он дядька суровый.


Хм... Шакьямуни говорил, что ... пребывать в изначальном уме - лучшее накопление заслуг... больше, чем подносить все Буддам и Бодхисаттвам в течении бесконечного количества кальп...

Итого... Пребывай тогда в том, что получил в передаче, - чего ноги то напрягать и свечки ставить... Это и будет вершина Пути Накопления, Применения. А также Плод как Путь. А также непостепенный Путь.

Вот и весь А (бэлый).

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Хм... Шакьямуни говорил, что ... пребывать в изначальном уме - лучшее накопление заслуг... больше, чем подносить все Буддам и Бодхисаттвам в течении бесконечного количества кальп...


Одно другому не помеха...

----------


## куру хунг

> Потому что некоторые тута перепутали краткий вариант саддханы и Ану-йогу.


   Всё, верно подметила. Но с другой стороны, садханы Ану-йоги, по определинию едва ли могут быть очень обьёмистыми. ИМХО.

----------


## куру хунг

> На полный вариант терма Мандаравы, открытый Чогьялом Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче. Это будет к вопросу о краткости сущностных терма...
> 
> .


 Признаюсь, у меня нет на этот вопрос ответа, так, как не слышал, что бы Римпоче давал какие-то поряснения, почему практика Мандаравы в отличие от остальных его терма, настолько обьёмна. Могу предположить, что возможно терма начальное было коротким, а длинный вариант,он уже дал, для особо жаждущих делать длинные практики,или может для  традиционных тибетцев. так же слышал, что это его любимая практика, может просто для себя вариант был подготовлен. Впрочем, что гадать, тут Берхин появился, может что-то повразумительнее моего скажет.

----------


## куру хунг

> А то я щас начну Лонгченпу цитировать....а он дядька суровый.


 А я пожалуй если не процитирую, то своими слова перескажу одно наставление Лонгченпы.: "Если в практике своей ты не будешь стремиться познать природу ума,а сосредоточишься только на накоплении заслуг, то ничего кроме кучи своего дерьма перед входом в свою пещеру так и не накопишь" :Big Grin:  

 Привет "певцам Накопления" от "певцов Ригпы" :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ullu

> Всё, верно подметила. Но с другой стороны, садханы Ану-йоги, по определинию едва ли могут быть очень обьёмистыми. ИМХО.


Наверное да. Хотя кто их знает...но я себе не могу предстваить объемистую саддхану Ану-йоги  :Smilie: 
Но там то они не объемистые именно из-за того, что применяется принцип другой. То есть подробная визуализация там вообще не нужна. Мы же сразу бац и йидам. 
А в сокращенном варианте саддханы может быть другая причина её сокращать.

----------


## Калдэн

> В среднем туне в ДО, вообще нет семистрочной.
> Но Римпоче, никогда не ограничиваетсвоих учеников, и рекомендует варьировать длинну туна в зависимости от времени. То есть, какие-то части туна(хоть среднего, хоть короткого), можно как и пропускать, так и добавлять что-то. Я например, вопреки"канону", иногда в среднем туне, как раз и пою Семистрочную. Но не *как душа ляжет*, и Песня Ваджры естественно пою не *как душа ляжет*.


Полностью согласен. Поступаю таким же образом.И Семистрочной в среднем туне нет именно только в книге тунов .Но при выполнении других практик,которые выполняются в "рамках" среднего туна, Семистрочная может вставляться ,а может и не вставляться.
Далее,возьмём к  примеру Ганапуджу.Есть длинная,а есть краткая, Ганапуджа Джигмед Лингпа.В этой Ганапудже заключён весь смысл длинной ганапуджи,здесь есть всё: и обращение к Трём Корням,и подношения, и раскаивание в нарушенных самайях,и просьба о действии.Кто скажет ,что эта Ганапуджа сама по себе не полная ? И после этого никто не запрещает произносить подробное посвящение заслуг на тибетском или произнести только мантру . Также как Прибежище и Бодхичитта(многословное или Три Корня)
Если я следую  Учителю и данному мне Учению,то я следую тем наставлениям ,которые  дает мой учитель.Если по жизни я б встретил другого учителя,который бы стал для меня  коренным,хоть из любой школы тантрического буддизма,то я бы выполнял его наставления. Но хорошо когда между учеником и Ламой происходит сотрудничество,и  Лама дает объяснения,тогда и практику выполняешь с осознаванием,пусть даже в ней мало слов.Сколько раз был свидетелем ,когда практикующие ,читали текст по тибетски ,не понимая ,что эти слова означают.
Когда Лама даёт нам лунг и на краткий вариант практики,в этом проявляется его великое сострадание Будды к нам,а не потому что краткие и длинные садханы -  полные или не полные с точки зрения достижения результата практики.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А я пожалуй если не процитирую, то своими слова перескажу одно наставление Лонгченпы.: "Если в практике своей ты не будешь стремиться познать природу ума,а сосредоточишься только на накоплении заслуг, то ничего кроме кучи своего дерьма перед входом в свою пещеру так и не накопишь" 
> 
>  Привет "певцам Накопления" от "певцов Ригпы"


Полностью согласен с Лонченпой. Я еще не встречал людей, которые говорят: "Мне бы накопительством заниматься, а знать, что такое природа ума - желания нет."

Привет "певцам о Ригпе".  Кста... Цитата Конгтрула Ринпоче в Светоче уверенности о том, что всему свое время.

----------


## куру хунг

> Кста... Цитата Конгтрула Ринпоче в Светоче уверенности о том, что всему свое время.


 Песня какая-то дурацкая времён совка вспомнилась(убей не вспомню)
 Только когда вот прийдёт
 это время прекрасное
 видно не знать 
 ни тебе , ни мине. :Big Grin:  (Бу-га-га)

 А вот, Пампкину,дано знать. Снова-Бу-га-га. :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Полностью согласен с Лонченпой. Я еще не встречал людей, которые говорят: "Мне бы накопительством заниматься, а знать, что такое природа ума - желания нет."
> 
> Привет "певцам о Ригпе".  Кста... Цитата Конгтрула Ринпоче в Светоче уверенности о том, что всему свое время.


С Буддами общаетесь?
А встречи в беседе на БФ'е нельзя назвать такими "встречами людей"?

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне вот с чисто практической точки зрения интересно, куда человек, который сидит в закрытом ритрите - т.е., замурованным в пещере - ходит в туалет? Как там все продуманно? Сорри, если не в тему  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Мне вот с чисто практической точки зрения интересно, куда человек, который сидит в закрытом ритрите - т.е., замурованным в пещере - ходит в туалет? Как там все продуманно? Сорри, если не в тему


 Чудленом питаються.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Песня какая-то дурацкая времён совка вспомнилась(убей не вспомню)
>  Только когда вот прийдёт
>  это время прекрасное
>  видно не знать 
>  ни тебе , ни мине. (Бу-га-га)
> 
>  А вот, Пампкину,дано знать. Снова-Бу-га-га.


Это принципиально важно, когда? Сидишь, делаешь то, что нужно. Оно приходит.

Мне другая песня нравится:



> Я уже отдан Силе, что правит моей судьбой. Я ни за что не держусь, поэтому мне нечего защищать. У меня нет мыслей, поэтому я увижу. Я ничего не боюсь, поэтому я буду помнить себя. Отрешенный и с легким сердцем, я мимо Орла проскочу, чтобы быть свободным.


P.S. 



> Мне вот с чисто практической точки зрения интересно, куда человек, который сидит в закрытом ритрите - т.е., замурованным в пещере - ходит в туалет? Как там все продуманно? Сорри, если не в тему


Там окошко оставляют. Туда - еда, оттуда - ведро\горшок. И разговоры тоже через это отверстие. + вентиляция.

----------


## Маша_ла

Это Некрасов, про железную дорогу стих:

.. Вынесут все и широкую ясную грудью дорогу проложат себе,
Жаль только, жить в эту пору прекрасную уж не придется ни мне ни тебе  :Smilie: 

Этот стишок?

----------


## куру хунг

> Это Некрасов, про железную дорогу стих:
> 
> .. Вынесут все и широкую ясную грудью дорогу проложат себе,
> Жаль только, жить в эту пору прекрасную уж не придется ни мне ни тебе 
> 
> Этот стишок?


 Точно, Машенька. Я что-то решил, что это какая-то совковая песня. Ассоциации, забавная штука.

----------


## куру хунг

> Это принципиально важно, когда? Сидишь, делаешь то, что нужно. Оно приходит.


 Так,  в чём спор. Ты сидишь что-то своё делаешь, мы сидим то же своё что-то делаем. И заметь никто тебя из "певцов Ригпы", не достаеёт одной и той же нравоучительной цитатой из Джамгён Конгрула озо дня в день, типо-соразмерьти свои возможности несчастные. 
 И все ждём , *когда что-то прийдёт*.

 Всё, что нам нужно  знать относительно   своих способностей, нам Римпоче куда похлеше твоего задвигает.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так,  в чём спор. Ты сидишь что-то своё делаешь, мы сидим то же своё что-то делаем. И заметь никто тебя из "певцов Ригпы", не достаеёт одной и той же нравоучительной цитатой из Джамгён Конгрула озо дня в день, типо-соразмерьти свои возможности несчастные. 
>  И все ждём , *когда что-то прийдёт*.
> 
>  Всё, что нам нужно  знать относительно   своих способностей, нам Римпоче куда похлеше твоего задвигает.


А что вам во фразе Джамгён Конгрула не нравится то? Хлипкий народец пошел, если их можно "достать" чем-либо.

Фраза не про "соразмерь", а про "будь честным перед самим собой".

Если я смогу задвигать на уровне Ринпоче, вы же мне кланяться начнете.  :Big Grin: 
Увижу ваши согнутые спины. )))

----------


## куру хунг

> Фраза не про "соразмерь", а про "будь честным перед самим собой".


 Вот, и будь честным перед самим собой, ты не Римпоче, и задвигать соответственно, не сможешь. Кишка тонка. А вот, честно сказать, самому себе- нахрена я всё это время бодаюсь с "певцами Ригпы" вполне по силам.
А бодаешься ты исключительно из за собственной гордыни, а не отнюдь из-за сострадания, к нам несчастным, как наверняка это тебе кажеться.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Фраза не про "соразмерь", а про "будь честным перед самим собой".
> ...


Интересно, при чём здесь Пампкин?  :Confused:  
Наставляет не отдающих себе, в отличие от него, отчёт?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот, и будь честным перед самим собой, ты не Римпоче, и задвигать соответственно, не сможешь. Кишка тонка. А вот, честно сказать, самому себе- нахрена я всё это время бодаюсь с "певцами Ригпы" вполне по силам.
> А бодаешься ты исключительно из за собственной гордыни, а не отнюдь из-за сострадания, к нам несчастным, как наверняка это тебе кажеться.


Мне конечно же лестно читать от "певцов Ригпы" про граждан, бубнящих непонятное на иностранном языке без понимания... Держа в уме то, что в российском Друкпа (по прямому указанию Лам) был сделан перевод на русский всего, что практикуется. И осуществляется все изначально на русском! ))) No Tibetan совсем. бугага.  

Один ньанс: это не касается Чода. )

+ все эти домыслы и перевирания. )))

P.S. В след. раз вышлю копию билета ДО. ))) Заманало.

----------


## Грег

> Мне конечно же лестно читать от "певцов Ригпы" про граждан, бубнящих непонятное на иностранном языке без понимания... Держа в уме то, что в российском Друкпа (по прямому указанию Лам) был сделан перевод на русский всего, что практикуется. И осуществляется все изначально на русском! ))) No Tibetan совсем. бугага.  
> 
> Один ньанс: это не касается Чода. )
> 
> + все эти домыслы и перевирания. )))
> 
> P.S. В след. раз вышлю копию билета ДО. ))) Заманало.


Что-то не разглядел я здесь ответа на вопрос - "нахрена я всё это время бодаюсь с "певцами Ригпы?".
Может слеп я и не знаком со скриптологией?

PS. а билет-то для чего высылать?

----------


## куру хунг

> Заманало.


 Аналогично. Ухожу, так, что чещи свою любимую клешу в одиночестве.
Ну, Ракитин может, уже отдохнувши от тебя, поможет :Big Grin:  . Хотя сомневаюсь, ты даже его достал,хуже горькой редьки. 
 Усё, работать надо.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ну, Ракитин может, уже отдохнувши от тебя, поможет . Хотя сомневаюсь, ты даже его достал,хуже горькой редьки. 
> ...


Он же меня не читает. Так зачем мне чернила тратить?
Он меня отключил. Так что, получается это я его достал  :Big Grin: .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Аналогично. Ухожу, так, что чещи свою любимую клешу в одиночестве.
> Ну, Ракитин может, уже отдохнувши от тебя, поможет . Хотя сомневаюсь, ты даже его достал,хуже горькой редьки. 
>  Усё, работать надо.


Так вы неуклонно, своими постами работаете с моей гордыней? Право слово не стоит тратить бисер. ) Гуд лак.

----------


## Legba

> Мне вот с чисто практической точки зрения интересно, куда человек, который сидит в закрытом ритрите - т.е., замурованным в пещере - ходит в туалет? Как там все продуманно? Сорри, если не в тему


Гадят в чашечку, опосля чашку вытряхивают, высунув руку в ту дырку, через кою дают еду. Мне кажется, сейчас так уже не делают. Даже ящики (чтобы спать сидя) используют далеко не все....

----------


## PampKin Head

> Гадят в чашечку, опосля чашку вытряхивают, высунув руку в ту дырку, через кою дают еду. Мне кажется, сейчас так уже не делают. Даже ящики (чтобы спать сидя) используют далеко не все....


Ящик пользуют. Видел в центре геше Зопы, Бодх Гая. В пешерах пол неровный, поэтому ящик создает место для практики (в первую очередь). Причем ящик весьма просторный (1х1, с небольшой партой для текстов).

----------


## Маша_ла

Т.е., там перед дыркой такой амбре стоит, что кошмарики? может как-то иначе, а то получается, что те, кто еду приносят, должны в это наступать?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Т.е., там перед дыркой такой амбре стоит, что кошмарики? может как-то иначе, а то получается, что те, кто еду приносят, должны в это наступать?


В Тибете климат был сухой (как и в Индии вне сезона дождей), поэтому все усыхает быстро и не пахнет.

Аналогично сейчас в Индии. все лежит и никого не тревожит. Но наступает сезон дождей, вот тогда амбре еще то!

+ я все же думаю, что выносит приносящий еду...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Подвожу очередной итог: краткие и длинные садхзаны не суть одно, вернее, не всегда значат одно и то же, только со скидкой на мнемотехнику йогина.

Это я Легбе. Приводил ранее пример с садханой Самвары "Камадхену". Соль не столько даже в краткости - просто она следствие простоты созерцания: Самвара двурукий, нет мандалы, созерцается просто лотос, солнце, подавляемые и яб/юм. Все. Не предполагается, что практик просто, зная все уже в уме, строит мандалу на 60 с лишним божеств, нет. Садхана проста во всех отношениях, но при этом столь же гарантирует успех реализации состояния Самвары.

----------


## PampKin Head

Мне кажется, что при таком подходе расширенные садханы Аннутары\Маха-Йоги быстро бы сошли на нет в традиции Сарма и кама Нингма.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

НО В ТОМ-ТО И ВОПРОС, ЧТО НЕТ, НЕ СОШЛИ! 

Весь тред, собссно, был посвящен этой загадке, минус прения и войны по поводу крайностей в воззрениях (а был проявлен как этернализм, так и нигилизм).

----------


## Калдэн

> Как подсказывает ваш опыт - действительно ли расширенные садханы предпочтительнее коротких и почему?


ИМХО, если с точки зрения нашего двойственного ума, то тогда точно предпочтительнее.

----------


## PampKin Head

Тогда надо разделить рассматриваемый вопрос:

- длинные\короткие садханы Сарма (на примере Кхорло Демчога);

- длинные\короткие садханы Ану\Ати (к примеру, Трома).

Имхо, в этих двух случаях ситуация отличается. И должна рассматриваться отдельно.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Я, конечно, как видно из названий идамов в моих постах, говорил о Сарма

----------


## Маша_ла

Понятно, при случае надо будет поинтересоваться  :Smilie:  Может, в пещерах уже есть водопровод и канализация? 

З.Ы. Я больше не буду, сорри  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Маша, в пещере хорошо тем, кому и за ее пределами хорошо. С водопроводом или без.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Понятно, при случае надо будет поинтересоваться  Может, в пещерах уже есть водопровод и канализация? 
> 
> З.Ы. Я больше не буду, сорри


Если интересует вопрос: http://www.amazon.com/Cave-Snow-Tenz...e=UTF8&s=books

там много чего по данной теме.

----------


## Маша_ла

Щас позырю, спасибо  :Smilie: 

Нандзед, это кому-то хорошо, а кто еду приносит, да за пещерным человеком убирает - хорошо ли? Лет за несколько ритрита можно такие нехилые кучки наложить. 

Все, молчу и пойду почитаю пока  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Ринпоче рекомендует сначала освоить полную версию практики Мандаравы, а когда запомнишь все визуализации, тогда можно пользоваться краткой. В садханах ану-йоги стадия зарождения не так уж подробно описана, но делать ее можно сколь угодно долго. Равно как и стадию завершения.

----------


## Калдэн

> Ринпоче рекомендует сначала освоить полную версию практики Мандаравы, а когда запомнишь все визуализации, тогда можно пользоваться краткой. В садханах ану-йоги стадия зарождения не так уж подробно описана, но делать ее можно сколь угодно долго. Равно как и стадию завершения.


 Объясните,пожалуйста. Разве в Ану-йоге совершается поэтапное построение,а затем свёртывание? Насколько я знаю,там идёт  речь только  о поведении после трансформации(преображения)? А находиться в состоянии йидама можно, конечно, сколько угодно долго.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Там нет поэтапного построения, но есть определенная последовательность: очищение места, защитный круг, прибежище, подношения и т.д., все это может быть в садхане ануйоги. А само преображение мгновенное. Преображение связано с длительным начитыванием мантры или нескольких мантр. А потом куча разных практик из стадии завершения. Вобщем смотрите все книжки по Мандараве, там есть даже аспекты стадии завершения, хотя полностью цалунг еще не издан.

----------


## Калдэн

> Там нет поэтапного построения, но есть определенная последовательность: очищение места, защитный круг, прибежище, подношения и т.д., все это может быть в садхане ануйоги. А само преображение мгновенное. Преображение связано с длительным начитыванием мантры или нескольких мантр. А потом куча разных практик из стадии завершения. Вобщем смотрите все книжки по Мандараве, там есть даже аспекты стадии завершения, хотя полностью цалунг еще не издан.


Спасибо.Это я и подразумевал,что в Ану-йоге,вряд ли могут быть другие варианты,кроме как мгновенное преображение. Вы, как я понял ,под стадией зарождения имели в виду начальную стадию самой  садханы,но не само преображение.

----------


## Legba

Возникает мой любимый вопрос - где же оно есть, это "постепенное преображение"? В  Анутарайогатантрах Сарма обычно говорится (в тексте садханы) "Я мгновенно преображаюсь...". В прошлый раз мне Игорь на это ответил, что дескать вы же сначала визуализируете защитный круг и прочее - вот и постепенность. Но сейчас оказывается, что это вовсе и не постепенность, и вполне есть в Ану Йоге. Непонятно...

----------


## PampKin Head

> #  Практиковать тантру примитивно, т.е. соблюдать только внешние ритуалы, *не вникая в суть внешнего, внутреннего и тайного уровней*. К этому же падению относится остановка практики на этапе зарождения.
> 
> # Раскрывать секреты тантры, *пренебрегая уровнем и готовностью ученика*. Раскрытие секретов тем, кто вообще не получал посвящений, относится к седьмому коренному падению.


http://www.dzog-chen.com/library/pun...ml#14%20obetov

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Пётр, я прошу прощения, что со свиным рылом опять лезу в калашные ряды.  :Smilie:  

Насколько я понимаю "постепенность" в данном случае означает, что сначала визуализируется семенной слог, а потом постепенно проявляются все прочие детали, лунные и солнечные диски, образ "ийдама" и пр. В стадии растворения же всё сворачивается в обратном порядке, в конце слог постепенно исчезает и растворяется в пространстве. Такой метод можно со всей определенность назвать "постепенным".

В Ану-йоге вся "картинка" со звуком мантры проявляется сразу "мгновенно" и в конце садханы она не растворяется и не исчезает -  всё оставляется "как оно есть".

----------


## Калдэн

> В прошлый раз мне Игорь на это ответил, что дескать вы же сначала визуализируете защитный круг и прочее - вот и постепенность. Но сейчас оказывается, что это вовсе и не постепенность, и вполне есть в Ану Йоге. Непонятно...


Игорь здесь внёс некоторую  непреднамеренную путаницу,спешил наверно очень:
"В садханах ану-йоги стадия зарождения не так уж подробно описана ..."

Я конечно не такой знаток Тантры и Дзогчен,но из своего понимания я сомневаюсь, что  к стадию зарождения (кьедрим) относятся Прибежище,защитный круг,освящение места и предметов.По моему кьедрим начинается непосредственно только с начала построения визуализации преображения  т.е. со слога и т.д.  А насчёт стадии завершения,я с Игорем согласен -работа с каналами( цалунг) и пр. до полного растворения и созерцания пустоты. Но в Ану-йоге кьедрим и дзогрим разве могут быть?

----------


## Legba

Т.е. постепеноость состоит в последовательном проявлении самадхисаттвы (слога) и самайясаттвы (образа йидама)? Каждая из этих ступеней проявляется мгновенно. Нет момента, когда лунный диск уже есть, а солнечного еще нет. Что-то на непостепенность это не похоже, ИМХО.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Т.е. постепеноость состоит в последовательном проявлении самадхисаттвы (слога) и самайясаттвы (образа йидама)? Каждая из этих ступеней проявляется мгновенно. Нет момента, когда лунный диск уже есть, а солнечного еще нет. Что-то на непостепенность это не похоже, ИМХО.


Самаясаттва проявляется мгновенно, но после это идет описательная часть (кратко или расширенно).

----------


## Legba

> Самаясаттва проявляется мгновенно, но после это идет описательная часть (кратко или расширенно).


Хорошо. Описательная часть может объяснять символизм йидама. Ее может и не быть, в кратких садханах Сарма ее нет. Единочаятели, укажите же мне, ГДЕ эта проклятая "постепенная трансформация", которая отличает Ануттарайогатантру от Ану Йоги?

----------


## ullu

А в Аннутарайогатантре вы сразу полностью объеденились с йидамом или есть кедрим и дзогрим?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Давайте посмотрим, как это объясняет Далай-лама: (из книги «Учение о Пути Великого Совершенства»)

« Высшая йога-тантра. 

   До настоящего момента я объяснял воззрение и подход к духовной практике с точки зрения шести Колесниц. В терминологии школы Ньингма и Дзогчена существует деление на девять Колесниц. К первым трем относятся Колесницы шраваков, пратьекабудд и бодхисаттв, которые в совокупности именуются Колесницы, направляющиеся от источника страдания. В рамках этих Колесниц практикуют систему Сутры, и потому они называются внешними. Система Тантры состоит из двух разделов: три внешние и три внутренние Тантры. К трем внешним Тантрам, которые также известны как Колесницы прихода к осознанности путем следования строгим предписаниям,[90] относятся Крийя-тантра, Чарья-тантра и Йога-тантра...

   В соответствии с классификацией, принятой в традиции старых переводов, Ньингма, учения Тантр подразделяются на внешние Тантры, в которые входят три класса низших тантр, и внутренние тантры, к которым относятся Маха-йога, Ану-йога и Ати-йога...

   Именно с этой точки зрения осуществляется обучение на путях трех высших Колесниц. Это Маха-йога, которая относится к стадии зарождения, Ану-йога, которая соотносится со стадией завершения и Ати-йога, Великое завершение, Дзогпаченпо. Эти три раздела называются Колесницы непревзойденных методов.[91]

[35] Далай-лама объясняет это следующим образом: «Визуализация божества производится по-разному в зависимости от того, следуете ли вы методу Маха, Ану или Ати-йоги. В дзогченовской традиции Ати-йоги используется метод непосредственного мгновенного преображения в божество». 

Что из этого можно заключить?

Аннутара йога-тантры новых школ (Сарма) подразделяются на «отцовские», «материнские» и  «недвойственные».

Согласно Далай-ламе, «отцовские» тантры, в которых основной упор делается на стадии зарождения, можно соотнести с Маха-йогой,  а «материнские» тантры, где упор делается на стадии завершения – с Ану-йогой.

Обратите внимание на это предложение: «В дзогченовской традиции Ати-йоги используется метод непосредственного мгновенного преображения в божество». 

Если это не опечатка, то Е.С. Далай-лама относит «метод непосредственного мгновенного преображения в божество» к методам Ати-йоги, а не Ану-йоги.

Этот подход несколько отличается от того, как это объясняет НН Римпоче.

На самом деле, эти кажущиеся концептуальные отличия не столь уж важны. Важнее следовать методу так, как объясняет Учитель, ничего не добавляя и не додумывая от себя. А как это там соотносится в теории не столь важно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> А в Аннутарайогатантре вы сразу полностью объеденились с йидамом или есть кедрим и дзогрим?


Я не понимаю, что значит "объеденились с йидамом". Вы что, подразумеваете, что есть некая самосущая Симхамукха, с кторой Вы объединяетесь? Это даже не индуизм, уж простите.
Да, есть керим и дзогрим. В первом случае вы порождаете (мгновенно) самайясаттву. Далее в дзогриме Вы практикуете с каналами, чакрами и бинду, находясь в теле йидама. Это, фактически два *разных* этапа. Нельзя же сказать, что съедая первое потом второе мы "постепенно" обедаем. :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> На самом деле, эти кажущиеся концептуальные отличия не столь уж важны. Важнее следовать методу так, как объясняет Учитель, ничего не добавляя и не додумывая от себя. А как это там соотносится в теории не столь важно.


Дима, спасибо за цитату. На самом деле, подобным же образом ситуацию объясняют и учителя Нингма - Тринлей Норбу, Тулку Тондуп и др. Как соотносится в теории мне представляется интересным, хотя конечно, кому как.

----------


## ullu

Чем они отличаются? этапы

----------


## Legba

> Чем они отличаются? этапы


Мне казалось, я написал.... Попробуем так. Я хочу преобразится в ГИБДДшника и регулировать движение.
1 этап. Я одеваюсь ГИБДДшником, не забывая никаких деталей униформы.
2 этап. Одетый таким образом, я беру свой жезл (пусть это лучше будет центральный канал, а не то, что Вы подумали) я выхожу на улицу и начинаю действительно регулировать движение.

----------


## Калдэн

> Обратите внимание на это предложение: «В дзогченовской традиции Ати-йоги используется метод непосредственного мгновенного преображения в божество». 
> 
> Если это не опечатка, то Е.С. Далай-лама относит «метод непосредственного мгновенного преображения в божество» к методам Ати-йоги, а не Ану-йоги.


Не совсем понимаю,что значит "дзогченовская традиция Ати-йоги",тут что подразумевается ,что есть"Дзогчен" и есть"Ати-йога"?

Следуя комментариям ННР :
В Дзогчене нечего преображать и не во что преображаться.С преображением как методом работает Тантра.В нашем случае обсуждения- Ану-йога.Хотя Ану-йога -это всё же путь преображения, но принцип здесь заключается в знании нашей бесконечной потенциальности, самосовершенства. И если мы  ознакомлены с этим знанием ,то нам незачем что-то выстраивать постепенно , а преображаемся мгновенно, на уровне нашей энергии "ролпа".
В других источниках как-то читал,что в Ану -йоге часто большое внимание уделяется стадии завершения. Может это имел в виду И.Берхин ,говоря о цалунге ? То есть  это и есть дзогрим ?

----------


## Калдэн

> Я не понимаю, что значит "объеденились с йидамом". Вы что, подразумеваете, что есть некая самосущая Симхамукха, с кторой Вы объединяетесь?


Возможно ullu здесь подразумевает первичное разделение  на самайясаттву и джнянасаттву...

----------


## ullu

Я сейчас поищу где яэто прочитала, но я где-то прочитала, что стадия зарождения это как бы вытраивание тела йидама. Не знаю как сказать нормально.
А стадия завершения это объединения своей энергии с энергией йидама посредством визуализации каналов и чакр.
это не так?

----------


## ullu

> Возможно ullu здесь подразумевает первичное разделение  на самайясаттву и джнянасаттву...


Об этом я позже поумала, но в самом начале я этого не подразумевала.

----------


## Калдэн

> Я сейчас поищу где яэто прочитала, но я где-то прочитала, что стадия зарождения это как бы вытраивание тела йидама. Не знаю как сказать нормально.
> А стадия завершения это объединения своей энергии с энергией йидама посредством визуализации каналов и чакр.
> это не так?


Вообще-то я не практиковал и не практикую никакие выстраивания,но думаю,что насчёт стадии зарождения ( конечно же не в Ану-йоге) это так. Лучше спросить у практикующих таким  методом.
А про стадию завершения меня сомневает  "объединение своей энергии с энергией  йидама"...   ИМХО,  в принципе это Ваша же  энергия и есть.

----------


## ullu

> Вообще-то я не практиковал и не практикую никакие выстраивания,но думаю,что насчёт стадии зарождения ( конечно же не в Ану-йоге) это так. Лучше спросить у практикующих таким  методом.
> А про стадию завершения меня сомневает  "объединение своей энергии с энергией  йидама"...   ИМХО,  в принципе это Ваша же  энергия и есть.


Так и тело мое, и ум тоже мой )

----------


## Игорь Берхин

В ану-йоге, как и маха-йоге, есть и кьерим, и дзогрим. Кьерим - это порождение себя божеством, а дзогрим - работа с каналами, чакрами и праной - цалунг. Как уже говорилось на этом форуме, ключевое различие между маха-йогой (или ануттаратантрой) с одной стороны и ану-йогой с другой, вовсе не метод преображения, мгновенный или постепенный, а также не ударение на одной из двух стадий. Кому это действительно интересно, могут изучать Санти Маха Сангху.

Что касается использования преображения в ати-йоге, то некоторые методы упадеши действительно могут это использовать. Но вообще говоря, в ати-йоге обходятся без преображения, без кьерима и дзогрима. Соотнесение махайоги с отцовскими тантрами, ануйоги с материнскими, а ати-йоги с недвойственными, весьма условно. Оно основано на том, что в отцовских и маха-йоге больше внимания кьериму, в материнских и ану-йоге больше внимания дзогриму, а в недвойственных и в ати-йоге кьерим и дзогрим уравновешены. Но есть нюанс: уравновешенность кьерима и дзогрима в ати-йоге заключается в отсутствии обоих. А акцент на той или иной из двух стадий не является определяющим отличием маха-йоги от ану-йоги.

----------


## Толя

> Возникает мой любимый вопрос - где же оно есть, это "постепенное преображение"? В  Анутарайогатантрах Сарма обычно говорится (в тексте садханы) "Я мгновенно преображаюсь...". В прошлый раз мне Игорь на это ответил, что дескать вы же сначала визуализируете защитный круг и прочее - вот и постепенность. Но сейчас оказывается, что это вовсе и не постепенность, и вполне есть в Ану Йоге. Непонятно...


Воззрением они в первую очередь отличаются. ..."Видят пространство и мудрость, как причину и следствие"...."Полагают причиной всех явлений пустое пространство, а плодом - мандалу мудрости"... Если очень кратко и из Кунжед Гьялпо... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А про стадию завершения меня сомневает "объединение своей энергии с энергией йидама"... ИМХО, в принципе это Ваша же энергия и есть.


Так вот - почти пиковый вопрос здесь обнаруживается, призывая божеств посвящения, призываете ли вы кого-нибудь на самом деле? С чем мы объединяемся? Или практика преображения - это всего лишь практика отсечения мирского вИдения, "переключая каналы" в телевизоре своего ума, пусть даже и невероятно сложным образом?

Мне могут сказать "конечно, это все твой ум!", но тогда почему имеют место быть весьма острожное ритуальное субъект-объектное поведение в крия-тантрах, осторожное особливо в гневных ритуалах разрушения и подчинения, когда призываемое божество - вот оно, а ты - вот он?

Я уже не говорю о получении специальных гьюд-правомочностей, приводящих к встрече с идамом в случае ануттара-йогатантры... Где также говорится о встрече с идамом ("он удостоился прямой беседы с идамом").

----------


## Калдэн

> Так и тело мое, и ум тоже мой )


Вы же проявились йидамом. У Вас в таком случае видение йидама, а уже не Ваше кармическое . Какое тут тело?  ИМХО не должно быть представления о двойственности.

----------


## Калдэн

> Так вот - почти пиковый вопрос здесь обнаруживается, призывая божеств посвящения, призываете ли вы кого-нибудь на самом деле? С чем мы объединяемся? Или практика преображения - это всего лишь практика отсечения мирского вИдения, "переключая каналы" в телевизоре своего ума, пусть даже и невероятно сложным образом?
> 
> Мне могут сказать "конечно, это все твой ум!", но тогда почему имеют место быть весьма острожное ритуальное субъект-объектное поведение в крия-тантрах, осторожное особливо в гневных ритуалах разрушения и подчинения, когда призываемое божество - вот оно, а ты - вот он?


В начале у нас проявляется звук и далее свет,лучи.Из лучей -цвета пяти элементов.Из пяти элементов- весь наш феноменальный мир,исходя из нашего кармического видения. Как известно в бардо умирания идёт обратная свёртка.
Зная метод преображения и используя семенной слог " переключаемся" в чистое видение йидама. Но принцип тот же самый,только уже другое видение.Это проявляется наша природа "лхундруб".Поэтому на самом деле и нечего постепенно выстраивать,это уже в нас есть.Мы же не выстраиваем наше теперешнее кармическое видение,также не выстраиваются отражения в зеркале. Но в Тантре это выстраивание иногда используется  как средство тренировки,закрепления чистого видения ,привыкания к нему.
Насчёт Крия- это другой путь.Там имеется представление о  постепенном очищении себя ,приглашения божества и т.д. Через сколько жизней практикующий приблизится к Освобождению? Не говоря уже,что в Крия-тантре нет никаких представлений о изначальной чистоте (кадаг)и самосовершенстве(лхундруб).
Тантра используя  преображение подводит нас к Освобождению.  Ати -йога использует принцип самоосвобождения.

----------


## Айвар

Почему садхану (практику йога-тантры) можно назвать короткой? - Потому что она занимает все-лишь одну жизнь! 
Почему садхану можно назвать длинной? - Потому что она занимает целую жизнь!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Насчёт Крия- это другой путь.Там имеется представление о постепенном очищении себя ,приглашения божества и т.д.


Так я не понял - это встреча с божеством или со своим представлением?

----------


## Калдэн

> Так я не понял - это встреча с божеством или со своим представлением?


Смотря для кого. Для кого-то и видения в бардо вполне реальны.

----------


## ullu

> Вы же проявились йидамом. У Вас в таком случае видение йидама, а уже не Ваше кармическое . Какое тут тело?  ИМХО не должно быть представления о двойственности.


Я может сейчас бред напишу..это вот мое имхо.
Так в том то и дело, что я не способна сразу проявится йидамом. 
Это раз. 
Я способна например растворить свое тело и ВМЕСТО него возникнуть телом йидама.
И у этого тела йидама будет энергия йидама и ум йидама.
Но.
Во-первых , тело йидама описано в саддхане и я могу его визуализировать.
А энергия йидама где описана и как я могу её воспроизвести?
Откуда я знаю какой должна стать моя энергия когда я прояявляюсь как йидам. В принципе это я должна наверное понять во время посвящения, но даже если я поняла какой она должна быть я же это ещё и сделать как-то должна.

Во-вторых , мало проявится как йидам вместо себя. Нужно же ещё понять, что ты и йидам это не два разных существа и что тело йидама и энергия и ум йидама это не тело, речь и ум другого существа , а твоя собственная потенциальность причем прямо сейчас. 
То есть мое кармическое видение и видение йидама они должны объеденится , я так понимаю. То есть происходить одновременно. Иначе как я что-то пойму про мое кармическое видение? 
И тело йидама и мое тело они тоже должны происходить одновременно. ну то есть быть одновременно - я и йидам и я.
Но это уже потом.
Потому что насколько я понимаю метод заключается в том, что бы взять свое тело и свою энергию и превратить их в тело и энергию йидама. И за счет этого ум тоже придет в состояние ума йидама.
И затем этим умом я уже и смотрю на окружающую меня реальность и понимаю что она такое.
Ох. Что-то я по-моему какой-то бред написала....Что-то тантра это так сложно... :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Воззрением они в первую очередь отличаются. ..."Видят пространство и мудрость, как причину и следствие"...."Полагают причиной всех явлений пустое пространство, а плодом - мандалу мудрости"... Если очень кратко и из Кунжед Гьялпо...


Толя, спасибо за подсказку. А ведь действительно "воззрением они в первую очередь отличаются". Это на самом деле очень тонкий момент для понимания.

В теории как бы понятно, что йога-тантра относится к колесницам причины и плода, но когда дело доходит до деталей этот сущностный момент ускользает.  :Smilie: 

К.Г. я начал изучать. Мощная книга! Скоро очередь дойдет и до СМС с Др.С. 




> Ох. Что-то я по-моему какой-то бред написала....Что-то тантра это так сложно...


Уллу, предлагаю лучше последовать совету Игоря в сообщении #190, а не заниматься "догонами". Приезжайте к нам в январе.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, предлагаю лучше последовать совету Игоря в сообщении #190, а не заниматься "догонами". Приезжайте к нам в январе.


Спасибо , но я лучше дзогчен, там как-то все просто и понятно :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Уллу, отличный догон, если смотреть по сути. Впервые хоть кто-то публично признался насчет энергии идама. Дело-то в том, что речь так или иначе, но все равно идет о призывании, притягивании этой энергии в подходящий сосуд (человека) до полного превращения. Вопрос - что приходит, индуцируется мантрой? Почему никто не говорит о входе в человека просветленной энергии (хотя уже почти это заявлено в силу смены терминов и языка на европейский у Оле Нидала, и я лично не считаю его неправым или создателем "новодела" - повторюсь, что в тантрах вы можете встретить бесчисленное указание о встречах с идамами и защитниками). Если на уровне ума потоки сантаны не смешиваются никогда ("все есть ум"), то на уровне энергии - ежемгновенно. Так вот в йога-тантре в течение половины садханы идет процесс "вот идам, а вот он я", а уже потом идет слияние. Короче проявление в тантре - это не игры разума в чудовищ и богов как в картинки, подходящие для наших благих и стремных наклолнностей (этакий вариант гештальт-терапии со вкусом мистики и рацио про карму). В тантре мы имеем дело с прямыми влияними на наш поток сознания этих самых божеств, и горе неподготовленному. Поэтому Учителя иногда говорят, что большая удача, если у придурка ничего не получилось, если б получилось, бед было бы больше. 

Но какова же тогда реалистичная (не в смеси "для бедных" из сутры и тантры) роль умопостроений в тантре?

А вот иллюстрация из соседнего треда про Кирти Ценшаба Ринпоче:




> До сих пор Ринпоче проводил целый день, глядя вверх в пространство перед собой и вверх, соединяя ладони вместе и склоняя голову.
> Алак спрашивал:
> - Что это, Ринпоче? Почему Вы смотрите вверх? Видите Вы что-нибудь?
> Ринпоче отвечал:
> Алак, я вижу Калачакру.
> Алак спрашивал:
> - Где, Ринпоче?
> Ринпоче отвечал:
> - Прямо здесь, Алак – прямо здесь, передо мной.
> ...

----------


## Калдэн

> Но какова же тогда реалистичная (не в смеси "для бедных" из сутры и тантры) роль умопостроений в тантре?


Например, в  практике тхогел есть же всяческие видения. Даже  иногда практикующие  на начальном этапе своего развития способны видеть тигле. Но это же не что-то внешнее.
Я   не думаю ,что в воззрении буддизма, воспринимать йидама как внешнее божество - правильно.Это уже индуизм какой-то. Другой разговор - защитники...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

А почему защитники - другой разговор, когда идамы считались вобщето персональными защитниками в том числе - раз, а во-вторых поясните мне тогда, что это - дост. Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче перед смертью прикалывается, общаясь часами со своими видениями? А я так мыслю, что это его идам Калачакра собственной персоной, которого он практикует с шести или семи лет. О так от. 

Но даже если Кирти Ценшаб вас не убеждает (и вообще, такое ощущение, что вы мои доводы, приведенные выше, просто пропустили за ненадобностью), то почему защитники это "другое дело". Вот к примеру Ямантака - идам и защитник одновременно, so what?

----------


## ullu

***но все равно идет о призывании, притягивании этой энергии в подходящий сосуд (человека) до полного превращения

мне кажется что не притягивание , а трансформация.
Мантру то зачем тогда читать?

----------


## Толя

> ...Короче проявление в тантре - это не игры разума в чудовищ и богов как в картинки, подходящие для наших благих и стремных наклолнностей (этакий вариант гештальт-терапии со вкусом мистики и рацио про карму). В тантре мы имеем дело с прямыми влияними на наш поток сознания этих самых божеств...


Только чтобы "они" повлияли в такой форме, которая соответсвует нашим склонностям, нужна причина. Которая, возможно и создается призыванием, построеним, мантрой и т.д. Даже спонтанное проявление требует соответствующих условий. Иначе бы мы все давно разговаривали с Калачакрой... Если сказать то, что вы, наверное, имеете ввиду, то идам не выдумка, но вы - что-то вроде "радио", которое "принимает радиоволну"... Надо ведь радио исправное, чтобы не дымило, не трещало... Наверное... Другой аналогии не приходит на ум. А существует ли "радиоволна" независимо? Нет не существует. Вот и идам - думать, что он независим - ошибка, но, тем не менее это не означает, что "он" только ваше построение. Вы, так сказать, взаимосвязаны. Пытаетесь обрести освобождение путем попадания через звук, форму и манипуляции с каналами в "состояние его" ума. Но вот вопрос: если такое проявление действительно существует и оно прочто увязано с формой (???)... То где? Я когда-то создавал тему про соотношение трикайи, трех миров и трех врат... Не хотите обсудить? Почему у Ямантаки ожерелье из голов людей, если Манджушри проявился в измерении существ яма? Там тоже люди водются, и ямы так же ужасаются их головам как мы своим? Или "там" он несколько другой?  :Wink:

----------


## Толя

> А ведь действительно "воззрением они в первую очередь отличаются". Это на самом деле очень тонкий момент для понимания.


Мне все равно тут много непонятного. Ведь воззрением "живут", а не "соображают"... так сказать...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> мне кажется что не притягивание , а трансформация.


А, извините, ДЗА ХУМ БАМ ХО вы кому и для кого, кто там "ваджрными крюками" именно "притягивается (коренные тексты - тантра Гухьясамаджа и далее везде)?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Я когда-то создавал тему про соотношение трикайи, трех миров и трех врат... Не хотите обсудить?


Хочу, давайте выделим в отдельную тему, только сформулируйте посыл как можно подробнее (тема соответствий требует).




> Почему у Ямантаки ожерелье из голов людей, если Манджушри проявился в измерении существ яма?


И не только у него. Симхамукха - проявление в мире мамо, однако тоже головаы людские, и далее - везде... То есть вопрос вобче отдельный - почему не головы ям висят тамочки на шеях наших любимых идамов?

Господа идамы, высказывайтесь, прошу!

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если есть ясный свет Пути, и есть ясный свет Плода, то почему не быть внешнему Йидаму Ченрези и вам, которые трансформируются в этого Йидама?

Не думаю, что по первому зову Ченрези (или другой Йидам) "входит в ваше тело". Скорее вы проявляете свою собственную потенциальность в форме Йидама.

Итого: мухи отдельно, котлеты отдельно.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Если есть ясный свет Пути, и есть ясный свет Плода, то почему не быть внешнему Йидаму Ченрези и вам, которые трансформируются в этого Йидама?


Пампкин, речь не мальчика, но мужа. Тэнкс. Ну, и, конечно, все происходит не по первому зову, но, тем не менее, происходит. И иногда с полной очевидностью, на какую только способно протертое от пыли зеркало...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Мне все равно тут много непонятного. Ведь воззрением "живут", а не "соображают"... так сказать...


Правильно. Одно дело знать что-то рассудком, а другое дело применять воззрение в практике и поведении.  :Smilie: 

Помните объяснение Дж. Валби? 

Тогда тантристы спросили Гуру Римпоче: 

T: Please, teach us what is dzogchen. Please, teach us what is the approach here? 

Что ответил Гуру Римпоче?

G.R.: "Do you really want to know?", said Guru Padmasambhava.

T: "Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! " (тантристы радостно закивали головами) 

G.R.: On the tantric way you have such an idea of approaching as well as purification and transformation of five scandhas. Do you?

T: "Yeah! Approach! Approach! We want approach!" (скандировали тантристы)

G.R.: "The approach here means to have no any [idea of] approach. Everything is already the primordial wisdom of enlightenment..."

После таких слов Гуру Римпоче у тантристов был шок.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я может сейчас бред напишу... это вот мое имхо.
> 
> Я способна например растворить свое тело и ВМЕСТО него возникнуть телом йидама. И у этого тела йидама будет энергия йидама и ум йидама.
> 
> Но.
> Во-первых, тело йидама описано в саддхане и *я* могу его визуализировать. А энергия йидама где описана и как *я* могу её воспроизвести? Откуда *я* знаю какой должна стать моя энергия когда *я* прояявляюсь как йидам. В принципе это *я* должна наверное понять во время посвящения, но даже если *я* поняла какой она должна быть *я* же это ещё и сделать как-то должна.
> 
> Во-вторых , мало проявится как йидам вместо себя. Нужно же ещё понять, что ты и йидам это не два разных существа и что тело йидама и энергия и ум йидама это не тело, речь и ум другого существа, а твоя собственная потенциальность причем прямо сейчас. 
> 
> ...


Во-первых, нет никакого "я" и не существует никакого отдельного самосущего "ийдама". 

Хорошо попробуем разобраться, что такое ийдам, энергия йидама и мудрость йидама.

Йи – ум, дам – связь. Дамциг – это наша связь с Учением через Учителя (самайя).

Первое. Человек не может заниматься тантрической практикой, не освоившись вполне с воззрением Сутры. В чем заключается воззрение Сутры? Освоиться с воззрением сутры означает знать о пустоте объекта и субъекта. Ни объект (то, что воспринимается органами чувств), ни субъект (тот, кто воспринимает) не имеют сущности. 

Как это объясняет Гуру Римпоче? Из книги «Учение Дакини»:

На вопрос Еше Цогьял по практике ийдама Гуру Римпоче говорит:

«Не считай ийдам чем-то конкретным, реально существующим».

Второй момент. 

Если мы сейчас говорим в рамках маха-йоги и высшей йога-тантры, а не ану, и не ати. 

Что такое практика йидама? Практика йидама – это прежде всего метод (упайя), переданный нам Учителем. Это - метод преображения. Что же мы преображаем? Поскольку у нас есть представление о нечистом (сансаре), клешах и омрачениях, мы стремимся преобразить свою нечистоту, неведение, привязанность и гнев с помощью практик мирных, гневных, полу-гневных и радостных «божеств». Преобразить во что? В мудрость (праджню). Итак, практика ийдама – это союз метода и мудрости.

Далее Гуру Римпоче говорит: «Не считай Учителя и ийдам чем-то отдельным». 

Никто иной, как Учитель вводит нас в это знание, никто иной, как Учитель передаёт нам этот метод. Никто иной, как Учитель, проявляется в форме йидама. Следовательно, _тело_ ийдама – это его мандала, мантра ийдама – его просветленная _речь_ (энергия), _ум_ йидама – это само состояние бодхи. Затем, когда мы представляем, что сами преобразились в ийдама, в этот момент нет никакой сансары, нет кармического видения, всё клеши очищены и преобразились в мудрость. Форма йидама – это образ, который является символом мудрости (праджни), которую мы стремимся обрести посредством этой садханы. Всё наше восприятие преобразилось в чистую мандалу «божества».

Может возникнуть вопрос. А где всё это происходит на самом деле? Откуда возникает йидам? Чья эта форма? Чья это энергия проявляется? Чья мудрость возникает? Куда он потом исчезает? Мы говорим условно, что «всё это происходит в нашем уме». Но где находится этот ум? Если мы это понимаем, то мы понимаем принцип пустоты метода и мудрости, упайи и праджни.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Далее Гуру Римпоче говорит: «Не считай Учителя и ийдам чем-то отдельным». 
> Никто иной, как Учитель вводит нас в это знание, никто иной, как Учитель передаёт нам этот метод. Никто иной, как Учитель, проявляется в форме йидама


Есть реализовавшая сущность, растворившаяся в дхармату, проявившая себя в какой-то форме, отождествляясь с которой, ты получаешь возможность перенять его природу и состояние нахождения в ригпа. Не отделять от Учителя не потому, что сущность йидама и Учителя одна и та же, а потому что к тебе это пришло от Учителя, к которому от другого Учителя и т.д. А одному из учителей от сущности... не разделять, чтобы линию передачи осознавать - откуда пришло и как это у тебя оказалось, а не потому что это одно и тоже... т.е. состояние сущности(йидама)=состоянию Учителя, что есть возможность и тебе это сделать, но сущность и Учитель существуют по отдельности(у них состояние одно и тоже(понимание этого из области когда слон в игольное ушко проходит не меняя своих размеров)) А Учитель раз может передавать практику, какого-то конкретного йидама, значит уже в полной мере с этой практикой освоился - т.е. перенял качества сущности, его состояние...

----------


## Маша_ла

Не готов еще народ к тантре, не готов..

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не готов еще народ к тантре, не готов..


К Сутре то единицы готовы...

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Мда.. я вот читаю Сакья Пандиту Clear Differentiation of the Three Codes и просто.. думаю.. что ничего не понимаю ни в чем вообще.. Вот, пытаюсь понять. Хотя бы понять, что к чему и что чего означает.. И снова искать учений..

----------


## ullu

Ну мы же н о воззрении сейчас, а о методе.
Ринпоче говорит чего, на самом деле никакой постепенной трансформации в Ану-йоге нет, но на практике так не происходит из-за недостатка способностей у учеников.
Постепенности нет, не должно быть, но она есть. И это не не правильно.
С воззрением и так все ясно. Остается только теперь приложить это воззрение к реальной ситуации и понять - вот я , а вот йидам. Хорошо что его где-то ТАМ не существует отдельно от меня и меня отдельно от него. ТАМ это не место, это "ожидаемая" реализация. Но ЗДЕСЬ я вот она, и вот он йидам.

Если просто сказать - йидама не существует отдельно от меня то ничего не изменится.
Если же сказать йидама не существует отдельно от меня - сделай так что бы это стало реальностью. То изменяется сразу все. Как сделать? Визуализируй тело йидама, мандалу и т.д. Визуализируй себя в теле йидама. Визуализируй каналы и чакры и начитывая мантру приведи свою энергию в состояние энергии йидама. 
Когда все это объеденится и ты станешь йидамом то в этот момент все клеши будут очищены.

----------


## Alex

Кстати, Маша, вопрос не по теме - Вы знакомы с Горампиной критикой Цонкапы?

----------


## ullu

> А, извините, ДЗА ХУМ БАМ ХО вы кому и для кого, кто там "ваджрными крюками" именно "притягивается (коренные тексты - тантра Гухьясамаджа и далее везде)?


Мудрость призывается, да. Но она же не входит в какое-то место во вмне и не накапливается там. 
Она хотя и снаружи вроде но трансформирует мое личное неведение в мудрость. Нету у меня места куда можно было бы её влить. Хотя представлять что она вливается тоже возможно искусный метод что ыб привести ум в состояние готовое к трансформации.

----------


## ullu

> То есть вопрос вобче отдельный - почему не головы ям висят тамочки на шеях наших любимых идамов?


Она кормила тунца бутербродом с тунцом! (с) Семейка Адамс 2

----------


## Маша_ла

Алекс, нет, не знакома.

От такой интернет-тантры толку не будет, мне кажется..

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну мы же н о воззрении сейчас, а о методе.


 А они как-то в отдельности могут рассматриваться??? :Confused:   :EEK!:   :Confused:  На то они и колесницы, что везде есть и воззрение и метод и поведение... одно без другого бессмысленно, на чем западники щас и прокалываются, что только метод берут, а на остальное забивают. Да и большинство учений западных бессмысленны так как там или методы одни или воззрение... в итоге плодов не видать :Frown:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> С воззрением и так все ясно. Остается только теперь приложить это воззрение к реальной ситуации и понять - вот я, а вот йидам.


Метод ийдама как раз и предназначен для трансформации "эго" и пяти скандх, из которых составлено "эго", в мудрость. Если у нас сохраняется представление вот "я", а вот "ийдам", "я " - это "я", а "ийдам" - это "ийдам", мы выпадаем в двойственность. Хотя этот способ практики используется во внешних тантрах, где есть представление о внешнем "божестве", например Ваджрасаттве, которого мы призываем и получаем от него потоки благодати, очищение и благословение. 




> Хорошо что его где-то ТАМ не существует отдельно от меня и меня отдельно от него. ТАМ это не место, это "ожидаемая" реализация. Но ЗДЕСЬ я вот она, и вот он йидам.


В любом случае, если относиться к ийдаму как к проявлению мудрости Учителя и всех лам, от которых мы получали Передачу, то ошибки не будет.

----------


## ullu

> Метод ийдама как раз и предназначен для трансформации "эго" и пяти скандх, из которых составлено "эго", в мудрость. Если у нас сохраняется представление вот "я", а вот "ийдам", "я " - это "я", а "ийдам" - это "ийдам", мы выпадаем в двойственность.


Что бы попасть в двойственность надо сначала из нее выпасть.
И тантра это метод, который прежде всего помогает выпасть из двойственности, а только потом трансформация эго начинается.
Об этапе выпадения из двойственности я сейчас и говорю. Трансформация это уже потом будет.



> В любом случае, если относиться к ийдаму как к проявлению мудрости Учителя и всех лам, от которых мы получали Передачу, то ошибки не будет.


Это тношение может быть двух видов - переживание и мысль.
если это переживание то все хорошо, если это только мысль то следует сделать из нее переживание. тогда ошибки не будет.
имхо.

----------


## ullu

> А они как-то в отдельности могут рассматриваться???   На то они и колесницы, что везде есть и воззрение и метод и поведение... одно без другого бессмысленно, на чем западники щас и прокалываются, что только метод берут, а на остальное забивают. Да и большинство учений западных бессмысленны так как там или методы одни или воззрение... в итоге плодов не видать


метод всегда соотвествует воззрению. Но это не значит что члеовек приступает к методу уже обладая данным воззрением во всей полноте.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> метод всегда соотвествует воззрению. Но это не значит что члеовек приступает к методу уже обладая данным воззрением во всей полноте.


 Ага, когда я себя на этом поймал, то понял - единственное, что дало мне выполнение этого метода так это понимание, что без правильного воззрения я его делаю не правильно. Это колесница, они не соответствуют(как они могут соответствовать, когда одно метод, а другое воззрение???) они просто не могут быть друг без друга... и без поведения.
Еще раз повторюсь смысл фразы «Не считай Учителя и ийдам чем-то отдельным» по-моему скромному кармическому видению, просто в том, что йидам не в Америке надо искать, когда ты в деревне Дураково сидишь, а в своем состоянии, в самом себе, но ты и йидам разные сущности. И при выполнении Гуру-йоги у меня такое же видение. Природа у нас и с йидамом и с Учителем одна и таже, а не "мы и Бог едины"...

----------


## ullu

Ничего себе ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ. 
Это раз.
А два - как вы ухитрились обрести правильное воззрение? применяли какие-то другие методы?
Как возможно обрести воззрение Ану-йоги, например? Ведь это не просто понимание того, что мы бац и уже йидам и что природа у нас одна, это же непосредственное переживание - тогда это воззрение. Тогда можно гвоорить - у меня воззрение Ану-йоги.
А пока это не стало личным опытом то что-то же надо делать? 
Но если вы УЖЕ понимаете головой, что природа у вас и у йидама одна, то что же вам теперь забыть об этом, или отложить это куда-то на потом и начать заставлять себя думать что нет, природа у нас не одна, я сейчас практикую Маха-йогу поэтмоу я ДОЛЖЕН думать, что вот йидам, а вот я, я не позволю себе думать что вот йидам, а вот я...
Получается фигня. Вместотого что бы сказать - да, природа у йидама и у меня одна. но у меня нет этого преживания зато есть метод для обретения этого переживания , возьму ка я этот метод да получу это замечательное переживание и станет это воззрение моим личным опытом.
А в методе написано - хотя в сущности нет никаого йидама и нет никакого тебя, и природа всех явлений пуста и ни одно из них нельзя вместить в ограниченное понятие и т.д. НО , для того что бы обрести это воззрение на практике , сначала представь йидама перед собой как божество мудрости. Затем представь себя в виде йидама, стоящим перед божеством мудрости....и т.д.
Я не понимаю откуда тут взяться противоречиям?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Мудрость призывается, да. Но она же не входит в какое-то место во вмне и не накапливается там. 
> Она хотя и снаружи вроде но трансформирует мое личное неведение в мудрость. Нету у меня места куда можно было бы её влить. Хотя представлять что она вливается тоже возможно искусный метод что ыб привести ум в состояние готовое к трансформации.


Мудрость не вещь, но говорится о ее накоплении. Мудрость - не объект, но говорится о мудрости количества и качества.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> но у меня нет этого преживания зато есть метод для обретения этого переживания , возьму ка я этот метод да получу это замечательное переживание и станет это воззрение моим личным опытом.


Совершенно верно (говорю, исходя из своего опыта). Более того, даже воззрение на уровне отречения и то продолжает оттачиваться и реализовываться напрямую таким методом как растворение биджа-слога, потому что это созерцание ослабляет привязанность к элементам (хотя, казалось бы где отречение и где дзогрим, но все происходит здесь и сейчас, а не вчера и сегодня).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А пока это не стало личным опытом то что-то же надо делать?


Правильно, Уллу. 

Практика ийдама – это объединение метода и мудрости. Если человеку не достает мудрости, знания и способностей, он применяет определенный метод. 

Если у человека есть некое представление о воззрении дзогчен, но нет собственного переживания. Если он полагает, что не обнаружил изначальное состояние «как оно есть», или сомневается, он спускается на ступеньку «ниже» и применяет методы ану-йоги, маха-йоги, сутры и тантры, но с воззрением ати. 

Допустим, сейчас у нас обычное (кармическое) видение. Есть представление о субъекте (это – «я») и объекте (это – «они»). Есть «яды» ума (клеши) – неведение, привязанность, гнев, неудовлетворенность, тупость, возбуждение, апатия и т.д. Хотя мы и понимаем, что всё это иллюзия, но они мешают нам жить, они связывают и обуславливают, омрачают бытие, мы чувствуем себя обделенными и несчастными. Это  - «нечистая» иллюзия нашего бытия. 

Нам трудно перескочить сразу из двойственности в недвойственность. И что мы делаем? Для начала мы замещаем «нечистую» двойственность «чистой». Мы одеваем тантрические «костюмы» (преображаемся в ийдам), идём в тантрический «клуб» (визуализируем мандалу и её окружение), поём тантрические «песни» (мантры) и танцуем тантрические «танцы». Но мы знаем, что это хотя и «чистая», но всё же иллюзия. Мы понимаем, что это – всего лишь метод развития недостающей мудрости и способностей и существуют правила игры, но что эта игра в действительности – одно из проявлений изначальной мудрости, о которой мы не можем сказать, кому она принадлежит на самом деле мне, ийдаму или Учителю. Мы знаем, откуда на самом деле манифестирует всё это «шоу», но оно нас не обуславливает. Так мы применяем воззрение.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Последние треды Уллу и Димы олчень порадовали меня как автора треда. Искреннее спасибо. Делло не в том, открыли вы что-то для меня или нет. Меня более всего иногда интересуют именно попытки самостоятельно осознать те учения, которые все мы получаем, и проговорить это. Отношу это к "обдумыванию" из троицы "слушание, обдумывание, практика".

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Последние треды Уллу и Димы олчень порадовали меня как автора треда. Искреннее спасибо.


Спасибо и тебе, Нандзед, за интересные темы. Видно, что твои вопросы прочувствованы и задаются не из пустого любопытства. 

Я же лишь пересказал то, что слышал сам. 

Спасибо Войтеку Т. Эту мысль о том, что ийдам – это хоть и чистая, но всё же иллюзия, я услышал в первый раз от него несколько лет назад.

И спасибо Джиму В. Это его пример с тантрическим night клубом.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

То, что я читал о Воззрении в суттах, как то не похоже на интеллектуальное понимание... Скорее это - результат наблюдения\прямого постижения процессов восприятия.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> То, что я читал о Воззрении в суттах, как то не похоже на интеллектуальное понимание... Скорее это - результат наблюдения\прямого постижения процессов восприятия.


Да, но мы говорим не о результате - "плоде". И сутры, и у тантры он один и тот же - прямое и непосредственное постижение шуньяты. Мы говорим, о методах и о воззрении, которые могут различаться. В случае тантры метод это - практика ийдама, в случае сутры - шинэ и лхатонг.

----------


## Толя

Товарищи, а как насчет гирлянды из голов то (про символизм сих ожерелий я читал)? Почему они есть даже у тех, кто появился в нечеловеческом измерении?

----------


## ullu

Толя, имхо конечно, но они проявляются в другом измерении в том виде, в котором там "люди" существуют.
Просто якши наверное носят человеческие черепа на поясе, поэтому глава рода якшей ) конечно ходит с черепами на поясе.
А те будды кто "усмиряет" людей с черепами на поясе не ходит же. Ты видел хоть одного учителя в человечьих черепах? :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

О, мы уже на ты... Уллу, я польщен  :Big Grin: 

[completely censored]

ж)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Когда говорят про активность подчинения - у нее всегда есть что-то типа "тайного" объяснения ее смысла. Возможно, что обуздание мамо, например, и своего гнева, выросшего из страха взаиосвязаны.


Возможно обуздание что? So what? Ниасилил. Как-нить яснее можно с сохранением классического русского синтаксиса "подлежащее + сказуемое и т. д."? Не в обиду, честно, маловразумительно выражено.

----------


## Толя

дубль №2

Хм... Ну ладно, скажу так - проявление будды в других измерениях не только воздействует на существ, обитающих там, но и несет в своем проявлении, смысловую нагрузку, так сказать. Форма является выражением его пробужденности. Но я читал, что боги, демоны и т.д. разных уровней существования непосредственно связаны с особенностями функционирования ума и энергии индивида. Не буквально - они выдумка, но то, что проявляется как препятствующие силы имеет основу так же и внутри практикующего. Для чего будды появляются в других измерениях? Чтобы укротить существ в соответствии с их особенностями. Где-то - это мирная форма. А где то - гневная. Одно из объяснений отбрасывания негативностей, подчинения местности - не только воздействие вовне, но и отбрасывание негативностей и подчинение своего собственного ума. Уллу, там написала "А те будды кто "усмиряет" людей с черепами на поясе не ходит же." Вот я и подумал в контексте этого "усмиряет" и в качестве примера, что раз Симхамукха - проявление Гуру Падмасамбхавы в мире мамо, то и обладает силой воздействия на этот класс он потому, что сам не имеет препятствий в виде страха и гнева, который они насылают, поэтому у него и висит гирлянда из черепов, как символ преодоления этих неблагих психических элементов. 

Но на горизонте маячат уже другие вопросики: объяснение и последующее восприятие 51 головы как преодоление психических элементов (это я не совсем понимаю, там же есть и нейтральные и благие...?????) опять же верно только для людей. Может, как написала Уллу, "там" носить такое престижно... Если так, то встает вопрос о другом - насколько верно истолкованы эти видения, полученные то, собственно, в совсем не обыденном состоянии? И возможно ли их вообще объяснить вот так дискурсивным мышлением? А Как быть с тезисом "if you dont know the meaning - it doesnt work"...? Очень, кстати, популярный... Видите, мои вопросы не кончаются... Сейчас я еще спрошу - а слоны там водятся? Откуда накидки из их шкур берут? 

ЗЫ Вы сами-то что думаете по этому поводу, господин идам, а то только вопросы задаете? Поди ведь прошарены в комментариях...  :Wink:

----------


## Маша_ла

Ужас, у идама бы уши завяли это все прочитать.. Я думаю, что не возникло бы такого кол-ва рассуждений и вопросов, если бы чел. практиковал под рук-вом Гуру, в непосредственной близости и при возможности задавать любые вопросы, ответы на которые были бы очень краткими и по существу  :Smilie:  А тут одни иллюзии находят отражения в других иллюзиях, а не в зеркале ума Ламы, если выражаться образно.. Комната иллюзий, как комната смеха  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> О, мы уже на ты... Уллу, я польщен 
> 
> [completely censored]
> 
> ж)


Извините что ответила.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Но на горизонте маячат уже другие вопросики: объяснение и последующее восприятие 51 головы как преодоление психических элементов (это я не совсем понимаю, там же есть и нейтральные и благие...?????)


Толя, всё что мне известно - эти черепа являются символами побежденных ментальных факторов, коих по текстам Асанги как раз 51. Но Вы это и без меня знаете.  :Smilie: 

А какие они благие или не благие - не суть важно. Если тантрик реализовал недвойственность, то у него по определению не возникает представлений о "благом" и "неблагом".

----------


## Толя

> Извините что ответила.


нет, Уллу, вы не так поняли :Embarrassment:   Там был *мой* пост, где сейчас комплитли сенсоред. Не надо извиняться - все нормально.

----------


## PampKin Head

... как равенство Сансары и Нирваны, носит ожерелье из человеческих голов... (с) Нендро Друкпа Кагью.

А равенство, оно и везде равенство.

Про остальное тоже написано в тексте.

----------


## Толя

> Ужас, у идама бы уши завяли это все прочитать.. Я думаю, что не возникло бы такого кол-ва рассуждений и вопросов, если бы чел. практиковал под рук-вом Гуру, в непосредственной близости и при возможности задавать любые вопросы, ответы на которые были бы очень краткими и по существу  А тут одни иллюзии находят отражения в других иллюзиях, а не в зеркале ума Ламы, если выражаться образно.. Комната иллюзий, как комната смеха


Вы уже два раза восклицаете - как все плохо. Это плоды практики у вас так выпирают?  :Big Grin:  Помимо причитаний можете что-нибудь сказать? Про слонов, головы? Или это Великий Святой Секрет?   :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> Товарищи, а как насчет гирлянды из голов то (про символизм сих ожерелий я читал)? Почему они есть даже у тех, кто появился в нечеловеческом измерении?


Толя! Вы исходите из того соображения, что форма йидама - это отображение некого существа из другого измерения. Именно таким образом учит, насколько мне известно, ННР. Однако, это не единственная, и даже не самая распространенная точка зрения. Чаще говорится, что йидам - символическое воплощение садханы. Соответственно, иконографические моменты необходимо понимать с точки зрения их символизма, иначе вы вообще непонятно чем занимаетесь. Какой смысл воображать себя чудищем из другого измерения?  :Smilie: Подумайте о том, что в Трех Драгоценностях вторая - Дхарма, а в Трех Корнях - Йидам. Здесь есть определенная корреляция. Я не собираюсь отстаивать эту точку зрения, просто упомянул, что она имеет место.

----------


## Толя

> Толя! Вы исходите из того соображения, что форма йидама - это отображение некого существа из другого измерения. Именно таким образом учит, насколько мне известно, ННР. Однако, это не единственная, и даже не самая распространенная точка зрения. Чаще говорится, что йидам - символическое воплощение садханы. Соответственно, иконографические моменты необходимо понимать с точки зрения их символизма, иначе вы вообще непонятно чем занимаетесь.


Собственно, вот с этой точки зрения у меня не возникало и не возникает никаких вопросов.   
Но вот увязать этот символизм с конкретным существом... 




> Какой смысл воображать себя чудищем из другого измерения?


С системой каналов и чакр обитателей Кассиопеи. Смешно  :Big Grin:  




> Подумайте о том, что в Трех Драгоценностях вторая - Дхарма, а в Трех Корнях - Йидам. Здесь есть определенная корреляция. Я не собираюсь отстаивать эту точку зрения, просто упомянул, что она имеет место.


Собственно, да, Легпа, респект. Если рассматривать идама - как воплощение Дхармы, то продолжать про шкуры и головы - нету смысла. Но, объяснение про другое измерение у меня сюда не вставляется. Возможно - в силу необразованности. Объяснения относительно пути тантр, которые доступны (ну, вы поняли, где), - очень базовые. Настолько, что без их продолжения чуть-чуть вглубь, что-то разобрать, хотя бы для себя, довольно трудно. Опять же, возвращаясь к вопросу о воззрении Ану-йоги... Что вы по этому поводу думаете? Ведь Ану-йога - это в первую очередь практика стадии завершения. Собственно, о какой пустоте, как причине мудрости, там идет речь? Не о традиционном ли для тантры вбирании пран в центр.канал? хехе... Тогда получается, что без наставлений по дзогриму или упадеше, из шести видов стадии зарождения, очищающей 6 видов рождения практикуется мгновенное появление и очищение особо популярного рождения в сфере богов? Ведь не просто так ННР говорит - не ану-йога, а - в стиле ану-йоги... Я, признаться, на это по первости не обращал внимания...

----------


## PampKin Head

Имхо, надо заказать книжек от Келсанга Гьятцо и более детально разобраться.

----------


## Legba

Толя, Вы меня явно переоцениваете. Я никогда не получал подробных наставлений по тантре в Нингма, исключительно общие моменты. Соответственно, рассуждать мне на эту тему крайне трудно. Что касается "Кунджед Гьялпо" мне Учитель посоветовал без компетентных комментариев этот труд не изучать, бо пустая трата времени. Насколько я помню (дело давно было) в тексте Первого Патрула Ринпоче "Керим и Дзогрим", на который я получал комментарий, говорится, что три класса тантры очищают четыре  способа рождения - 
Маха Йога закрывает перерождения "из тепла и влаги" и "из яйца"
Ану Йога закрывает рождение "из утробы"
Ати Йога закрывает рождение "волшебным образом".
К рождению "волшебным образом" относится, к сожалению, не только рождение в дэва локе, но и в аду.  :Frown:  
Вот и все, что я могу сказать по этому поводу.

----------


## Маша_ла

Толя, вынуждена вас разочаровать - "плоды практики" у меня ниоткуда не "выпирают", можете не фантазировать.
Более сказать нечего.

----------


## Грег

> ... Именно таким образом учит, насколько мне известно, ННР.
> ...


Не таким образом учит, насколько мне известно, ННР, хоть и говорит об этом.

----------


## Толя

По ссылке из соседнего треда, John Reynolds:




> "According to Jigmed Lingpa (1726-1798), the famous Nyingmapa master and discoverer of hidden treasure texts or Termas, Simhamukha represents a Nirmanakaya manifestation, appearing in time and history, whereas her Sambhogakaya aspect is Vajravarahi and her Dharmakaya aspect is Samantabhadri, the Primordial Wisdom herself."

----------


## Грег

Может это поможет:

---------------
Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче

Ум Будды
Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо




РАЗЛИЧИЯ МЕЖДУ ТРЕМЯ ВНУТРЕННИМИ ТАНТРАМИ

В тантре Дордже Семпа Нъинг-ги Мелонг говорится:

Маха-йога - стадия зарождения - подобна основанию всех дхарм. Ану-йога - Стадия завершения - подобна пути всех дхарм. Ати-йога - Великое Совершенство - подобна самой сути (gNad) всех дхарм.

Различные тексты и разные ученые неодинаково подходят к различиям между тремя внутренними тантрами. Лочен Дхармашри резюмирует некоторые различные истолкования:

Отвечая на вопросы Ленчаба Парпы (Glan-Ch'ba Bar-Pa), Дже Цурчунг (rJe Zur-Ch'ung) сказал "(Постижение того, что все) феномены возникают как чудеса (Ch'o-'Phrul (Yul?)) коренной осознанности, это Ану-йога; а того, что все они возникают как саморожденное проявление коренной осознанности, это Ати-йога. Поэтому Ру Гараб Дордже (Ru dGa'-Rab rDo-rJe) сказал "Они проявляются как чудеса, энергия и саморожденные видимости".

Смысл этого утверждения состоит в том, что в Маха-йоге воспринимают явления как чудесный спектакль Ума, нераздельность проявления и пустоты (sNang-sTong). В Ану-йоге воспринимают все явления как энергию Ума, нераздельность всеобъемлющей сферы и изначальной мудрости (dBymgs-Ye). В Ати-йоге все явления воспринимают как саморожденное проявление Ума, самовозникающую изначальную мудрость, свободную от рождения и прекращения. Это воззрение разделяют и Да (mDa'), и Лен (Glan).

Согласно Кье Конгбупе (sKyo Gong-Bu-Pa), Маха-йога придает большее значение поведению, Ану-йога- созерцанию, а Ати-йога - воззрению Согласно Лхадже Рогу (Lha-rJeRoh), в Маха-йоге (которая придает большее значение) стадии зарождения, визуализируют божеств постепенным способом трех созерцаний (Ting-Nge 'DzingSum - пустота, всепроникающее сострадание и семенные буквы). В Ану-йоге (которая придает большее значение) стадии завершения, применяют не постепенное, а мгновенное созерцание божеств; а в Ати-йоге, или Великом Совершенстве, нет никакой визуализации, поскольку эта система запредельна обеим стадиям...

Меньяг Джунгтраг (Me-Nyag 'Byung-Grags) утверждает: "Несмотря на то что во всех трех внутренних тантрах практикуют две стадии, в Маха-йоге больше работают со стадией зарождения, в Ану-йоге - со стадией завершения, а в Ати-йоге - со свободой от усилий" И Чалло {dPyal-Lo), и Кундор (Kun-rDor) считают, что это наилучшее определение. Великий Всеведущий (т.е. Лонгчен Рабджам) подтверждает, что Маха-йога является отцовской тантрой, уделяющей внимание явленным феноменам и искусным методам и предназначенной для практиков, которым более свойственны понятийная деятельность и эмоция гнева. Ану-йога это материнская тантра, большее внимание уделяющая пустоте и изначальной мудрости и предназначенная практикам, которым более свойственны устойчивый ум и эмоция желания. Ати-йога уделяет особое внимание недвойственности и предназначена практикам, которым более свойственна эмоция неведения...

В Семньид Нгалсо Лонгчен Рабджам пишет:

Маха-йога в основном занимается ветром (праной), стадией зарождения и искусными методами.
Ану-йога в основном интересуется сущностью (семенной сущностью, тигле), стадией завершения и мудростью. Ати-йога интересуется всем, недвойственностью и изначальной мудростью.

В Донгег Тенпей Ньима содержится краткое разъяснение того, каким образом воззрение трех Внутренних Тантр основывается на воззрении Махаяны о двух истинах:

Маха-йога рассматривает проявлении и пустоту как две истины: аспект видимостей как относительную истину великой чистоты (Dag-Pa Ch'en-Po) и аспект пустоты как абсолютную истину великой равности (mNyam-Pa Ch'en-Po). Сходным образом Ану-йога рассматривает две истины: аспект видимостей как относительную истину, Самантабхад-ру, мандалу трех небесных тронов (gDan-gSum), а аспект пустоты - как абсолютную истину, Самантабхадри, мандалу изначальной таковости (Ye Ji-bZhin-Pa). В Ати также аспект видимостей является относительной истиной, "видимостями основы" (gZhi-dByings), самопроизвольной завершенностью, а аспект пустоты - абсолютной истиной, всеобъемлющей сферой в основе (gZhl-dByings), изначальной чистой сущностью. Во всех (тантрах) нет иного способа представления (философских воззрений), кроме как в терминах двух истин - проявленности и пустоты.

В Шингта Ченпо Лонгчен Рабджам следующим образом описывает исключительность трех внутренних тантр:

В Маха-йоге, отцовской тантре искусных методов, достигают общих и высших свершений, применяя главным образом два средства. Это искусные методы, т. е. стадия зарождения мандалы божеств; и средства изначальной мудрости, свободы от мыслей, являющейся (единством) ясности и пустоты, (которые производят плод) очищения ветра (rLung) пяти первоэлементов. В Ану-йоге, являющейся материнской тантрой, т.е. средством изначальной мудрости, мало практикуют стадию зарождения. В этой системе великая блаженная сущность (Khams) достигает просветления посредством (практики) великого блаженства изначальной мудрости четырех радостей (dGa'-Ba bZhai'i Ye-Shes) методами слогов и бхага-мандалы, применяя стадии просветленного лона, с помощью сексуального партнера, используя чужое тело и искусных методов, использующих собственное тело. В Адвитийя-йоге достигают просветления, делая акцент на (единстве) двух стадий и особенно на изначальной мудрости, первичной природе, обладающей ясностью, которая не привязана (ни к утверждению) единственности, ни к множественности.

В ПалченЖалунг Джигмед Лингпа пишет:

Дзогпа Ченпо - для высших,
Ану-йога - для средних,
А Маха-йога - для тех, у кого (способности) ниже.
(В Маха-йоге мандала) выстраивается постепенно,
И она подобна основе всех тантр.
(В Ану-йоге мандала) мгновенно проявляется в совершенстве,
И она подобна пути всех тантр.
Относительно Дзогпа Ченпо, свободном от умственных феноменов,
Говорится, что это плод всех тантр.
В Маха-йоге:
Посредством чудес трех созерцаний
Способность изначальной природы, нерожденной абсолютной истины,
Очищать привязанность к миру и существам
Возникает как мандала основы [обителей Будд] и того, что основано, [божеств].

Далее у Джигмеда Лингпы говорится:

В великих учениях Ану-йоги
Из чистого необъятного лона
Самантабхадри, абсолютной всеобъемлющей сферы,
Проявляется Самантабхадра, коренная осознанность.
Без опоры на слова,
В состоянии спонтанно совершенного воззрения
Нераздельности всеобъемлющей сферы и коренной осознанности;
Силой обретения осознанности
Развивается мандала божеств.
Средствами спонтанно совершенных глубоких созерцаний
Очищаются загрязнения омраченности
И развиваются четыре тела Будды...
В абсолютном Дзогпа Ченпо
Есть понимание того, что божества являются просветленным умом,
А Ум это Будда.
Нечего развивать, ибо они - (будды) пребывают с безначальных времен.
Какие бы ни возникали мимолетные (явления,
Дзогпа Ченпо не препятствует им и не создает их
В естественной ясности, в естественном сиянии (данг, rnDangs),
Свободном от умопостроений и выражений,
Возникают все знаки великих и малых качеств (будд)
Они пустотны в самый миг своего возникновения.

Джигмед Лингпа дает краткое описание трех внутренних тантр:

В Ануттаратантре есть тантры разделов Маха, Ану и Ати Конечным сущностным смыслом всех этих тантр является единая таковость светоносной врожденной (природы), обладающей качествами недвойственности (пустоты) и ясности. Существует три способа вхождения в эту практику:

a) 	Сложный ритуал стадии зарождения для обретения трех кай в качестве пути.
b) 	Ритуал стадии зарождения, не являющийся сложным,  но позволяющий  постепенно упражняться в двух аспектах обретения коренной мудрости и всеобъемлющей сферы в качестве пути.
c) 	Применение  коренной мудрости благодаря  методу естественного созерцания без усилия и без использования надуманных ритуалов стадии зарождения Тантры, делающие основной упор на первом, втором или третьем вхождении, называются, соответственно, Маха, Ану и Ати.

В сочинении Ньима Джигмед Лингпа объясняет главные моменты практики в трех Внутренних Тантрах:

a) 	В отцовской тантре (или Маха-йоге) силой управления ветром/энергией практикующий достигает обнаженной ясности [Ясный Свет] (одсел, A'od-gSal), то есть уполномочивает себя ясностью. По мере увеличения контроля и усиления ветра ясность становится все более устойчивой.
b) 	В материнской тантре(или Ану-йоге)силой совершенствования  сущности (тигле,   Thig-Le) управляют йогой ясности. По мере усиления (блаженства) восходящего горения и нисходящего течения сущности растет интенсивность возникновения и усиления сияния ясности. По мере того как обретается контроль над ветром и блаженство разгорается, распространяясь вверх, устраняются умственные понятия и ясность становится отчетливее. В обеих (тантрах - и в отцовской, и в материнской) есть обе практики (ветра и сущности). Различие в том, на чем делается акцент.
с) 	В Ати йоге поддерживают в ясности аспект коренной осознанности или знания, благодаря чему становится возможным пребывание в присутствии (ясности) обнаженно, без растворенности. Эта ясность свободна от загрязнений и заблуждений, она не создана новыми условиями, присутствует с безначальных времен и пробуждается (теперь) благодаря воздействию ветра самой же ясности. Будучи всеобъемлющим распознаванием, отчетливо различающим присутствие всеобъемлющей сферы и коренной мудрости, реализация ясности распространяется, сверкая как миллионы солнц.
---------------

----------


## Толя

Ну вот последний абзац - как раз. Другой вопрос, что в практику Маха- Ану- йоги может быть заложено еще много чего, даже если прямых наставлений по стадии завершения не дается.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Толя, может вас успокоит *это* насчет черепов: вы наверняка видели на танках гневных капалу, в которой лежит мозг, вытащенный вместе с глазами, висящими на глазных нервах. Так вот это т. н. подношение ракшаса, именно так клялись в верности ракшасы, поднося свой собственный мозг. Это я к тому, что не одни людские головы привлечены к работе в качестве символов. Но какова история появления именно "головных" символов 51 псих.элемента - не знаю. Надеюсь допрактиковаться до тех времен, когда узнаю (здесь улыбаюсь). Хотя не совсем близок мне этот интерес - ведь можно озадачиться любым из других символов - почему, например, достижение ясного света символизируется кишками, а отсутствующий супруг/супруга - кхатвангами разных модификаций, а "сиддхи полной защиты невидимостью" - слоновьей шкурой и т. д. и т. п.??? Всего этого я не знаю, более того, почему это все именно так, никто не объясняет в комментариях (к сожалению, в тибетском тантрическом буддизме многие символы ассимилированы извне и историю этой ассимиляции почти никто не знает). Но, повторюсь, есть путь узнать - удостоиться прямого общения с идамом (здесь прилагается счастливая улыбка от одной мысли об этом).

----------


## Толя

Моск видел... А как они его подносят, если это их собственный моск?  :Wink: 

>ведь можно озадачиться любым из других символов

Если бы поле "озадачиться" ограничивалось только символами, хехе. Так, решил поболтать. Ветер все это - пройдет. До практики пока не доходит, а посему - буду лечить медикаментозно - пачку семдэ на ночь и вималы с утричка... уахахаха! Столько писанины в институте, что и тут несет опять куда-то вдаль.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Моск видел... А как они его подносят, если это их собственный моск?


Я тоже с этого прикалывался. Как и с того, каким образом бодхисаттввы подносят свои головы, отрезав их в дар. какой бы ты ни был бодхисаттва, а без головы особо не подергаешься (да и как видеть, куда подносить, если глаз уже нет - они ведь вместе с головой подарены?).

От всякого скрытого этернализма спасают такие изображения как 
богиня Чиннамаста со своей собственной головой в руках. Ведь это тоже ануттара-йогатантра. Все-таки символизм здесь очевиден - на  танке нарисована символическая картина про ЦК и боковые нади. Здесь уже не до этернализма типа "ГДЕ МОЯ ГОЛОВА?". То есть очевидно, что мы здесь визуализируем не то, как выглядт некие существа "чиннамаста" в своем некоем измерении. Yes?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Нанзед, разве кишки - не иллюзорное тело?

"Кишки символизируют иллюзорное тело – подлинное познание отсутствия самосущности всех дхарм, прозрачность природы существования."

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Толя! Вы исходите из того соображения, что форма йидама - это отображение некого существа из другого измерения. Именно таким образом учит, насколько мне известно, ННР. Однако, это не единственная, и даже не самая распространенная точка зрения.


Пётр, про дакини и дхармапал - да, был разговор, но про дэва (ийдам) - NEVER!!!




> Чаще говорится, что йидам - символическое воплощение садханы. Соответственно, иконографические моменты необходимо понимать с точки зрения их символизма, иначе вы вообще непонятно чем занимаетесь. Какой смысл воображать себя чудищем из другого измерения? Подумайте о том, что в Трех Драгоценностях вторая - Дхарма, а в Трех Корнях - Йидам. Здесь есть определенная корреляция.


To Толя:

Разумеется! Об этой "корреляции" намекал уже как мог.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Относиться к ийдаму как к реальному существу это, как верно подметил Пётр, - индуизм какой-то получается.

Практика ийдама - это МЕТОД развития мудрости (праджни) и способностей (сиддхи), переданный ваджрным гуру. Вот и Гуру Римпоче говорит Еше Цогьял: "ийдам - это метод развития мудрости и корень сиддхи".

----------


## Legba

> Пётр, про дакини и дхармапал - да, был разговор, но про дэва (ийдам) - NEVER!!!


Ой ли?!




> Божество мандалы не всегда имеет человеческий облик, иногда у него может быть голова животного или несколько таких голов и соответствующее число рук или ног. *Многие ученые истолковывали это как символический способ изображения принципов Тантры.* Но в действительности такие рассуждения верны только отчасти. Истина заключается в том, что все проявления божеств возникают из измерения Самбхогакайи, и поскольку, как мы уже объясняли, Самбхогакайя подобна зеркалу, она отражает все виды существ, появляющихся перед ней. *Таким образом, так называемое "искусство тибетской Тантры" в действительности можно рассматривать как доказательство того, что во вселенной действительно существуют различные виды существ.* 
> 
> Возьмем для примера иконографическое изображение дакини Симхамукхи, у которой голова льва и тело женщины. Вообще дакини — это класс существ с женским обликом, представляющих собой проявления энергии. Симхамукха — это дакини измерения Самбхогакайи. Ее имя на санскрите означает "Львиноликая", потому что ее лицо имеет черты, напоминающие облик льва, в особенности мифического тибетского снежного льва. Не имея никакого другого способа описать, на что она похожа, договорились, что эта дакини имеет львиный лик. И мы не можем исключить возможности того, что в действительности здесь представлен такой тип существ, о котором мы не знаем. 
> Другой пример такого рода — гневное божество Ямантака, изображаемое с головой буйвола. Оно считается Самбхогакайей Бодхисаттвы Манджушри, и это проявление Самбхогакайи получили существа, называемые яма, которые отличаются тем, что имеют голову, похожую на буйволиную.


Разве нет? Все про йидамов, исключительно.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Нанзед, разве кишки - не иллюзорное тело?
> 
> "Кишки символизируют иллюзорное тело – подлинное познание отсутствия самосущности всех дхарм, прозрачность природы существования."


Да, попутал, сорри

----------


## Толя

Dima Sab 

>Разумеется! Об этой "корреляции" намекал уже как мог.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Относиться к ийдаму как к реальному существу это, как верно подметил Пётр, - индуизм какой-то получается.

Практика ийдама - это МЕТОД развития мудрости (праджни) и способностей (сиддхи), переданный ваджрным гуру. Вот и Гуру Римпоче говорит Еше Цогьял: "ийдам - это метод развития мудрости и корень сиддхи".[/QUOTE]


Да вы зачитайте на предпоследней странице цитату с сайта Ваджранатхи.

Индуизм очень многогранен и что там у них и как - я не в курсе, но из самого распространенного буддийского объяснения о его особенностях не следует, что если в буддизме идам существует, как нирманакайя в других измерениях, например, то это уже типа что-то индуистское. У вас же есть представление об отсутствии самости - какая тогда разница, даже если это нирманакая? Освобождение все равно никто не подарит. Вы мне хоть гвозди в голову забивайте, но я вот верю, что сии качества, как символическое воплощение Дхармы, реальное проявление в других измерениях и корреляция этого с вашей собственной энергией - находятся в этаком "триединстве".  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.amazon.com/Essence-Vajray...e=UTF8&s=books
http://www.amazon.com/Guide-Dakini-L...351994-2778542

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Разве нет? Все про йидамов, исключительно.


Нет, нет, Пётр, Вы не так поняли. Вот смотрите.




> Возьмем для примера иконографическое изображение дакини Симхамукхи, у которой голова льва и тело женщины. Вообще *дакини* — это класс существ с женским обликом, представляющих собой *проявления* энергии. Симхамукха — это *дакини* измерения Самбхогакайи.


Обратите внимание на слово "проявление" и "дакини". Под проявлением (то есть конкретный образ или форма) имеется в виду уровень нирманакаи, а дакини и дхармапалы "обитают" в чистых измерениях нирманакаи, как известно. 

То есть схема такая: из изначальной мудрости (дхармакайя), символом которой является Самантабхадри, манифестирует энергия в виде лучей (самбхогакайя) и эта энергия проявляется в форме дакини Симкхамукхи в измерении нирманакайя. Измерения нирманакайи могут быть нечистыми (как Джамбудвипа) и чистыми (чистые земли Будды Амитабхи, например). 

Дакини могут проявляться в любой форме: Симкхамукхи, Ваджрайогини и т.д. То есть Римпоче говорит, что есть определенные существа (дакини), которые на чистых уровнях нирманакайи могут проявляться в том же образе ийдама как изображается на тханке, но это вовсе не означает, что существует некое особое измерение, где обитают самосущие "ийдамы".




> Другой пример такого рода — гневное божество Ямантака, изображаемое с головой буйвола. Оно считается Самбхогакайей Бодхисаттвы Манджушри, и это проявление Самбхогакайи получили существа, называемые яма, которые отличаются тем, что имеют голову, похожую на буйволиную.


В этом фрагменте прослеживается та же смеха: Бодхисаттва Манджушри (с уровня самбхогакайи) *проявляется* как Ямантака. Проявление (то как он выглядит) - это уровень чистого измерения нирманакайи, где действительно могут обитать существа типа дакини и дхармапал.

Не знаю, насколько ясно мне удалось изложить свою мысль.  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

Кстати, про самосущих идамов и самосущие измерения никто и не говорил. Это вообще фикция. Такого не может быть. А не самосущие то? Куда попадают люди, читающие каждый день садхану Ваджрайогини? Говорят же, что в ее измерение...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Куда попадают люди, читающие каждый день садхану Ваджрайогини? Говорят же, что в ее измерение...


Ну, так и есть. Её измерение - это одно из чистых измерений Нирманакайи, как и чистое измерение Будды Амитабхи, например. После смерти тантрик и сам может проявиться в форме Ваджрайогини. 

В том отрывке, который процитировал Пётр, имеется в виду, что существует измерение, в котором обитают злобные демоницы (мамо) и, говорят, что изначальная мудрость (символом, которой является Самантабхадри) проявляется в виде дакини Симкхамукхи в измерении этих демониц в таком устрашающем виде, чтобы их усмирить.

Пётр же решил, что НН Римпоче якобы говорит о неких реальных существах (ийдамах), обитающих в других измерениях, которых изображают на тханках и с которыми тантрик хочет объединиться или представляет себя в виде такого просветленного существа. Согласитесь смысл несколько иной.

Повторюсь. «Ийдам» – это метод преображения клеш в мудрость, а не существо из другого измерения.

----------


## Legba

> Пётр же решил, что НН Римпоче якобы говорит о неких реальных существах (ийдамах), обитающих в других измерениях, которых изображают на тханках и с которыми тантрик хочет объединиться или представляет себя в виде такого просветленного существа. Согласитесь смысл несколько иной.


Нееет! Я вовсе не это имел ввиду!
Речь о следующем: есть два подхода.
1. Символический. У Ямантаки два рога на голове потому, что они *символизируют* единство двух истин.
2. "Антропологический". У Ямантаки два рога на голове потому, что так *выглядят* существа класса дуд (которые реально существуют где-то в своем измерении, по крайней мере не менее реально, чем мы с Вами).
О разнице этих подходов я и говорил. Грубо говоря. На дверце женского туалета частенько рисуют фигурку - треугольник вершиной вверх, а над ним кружок. Возможны две трактовки:
1. Это схематическое изображение тёти в юбке - *символ* того, что туалет женский.
2. На далекой планете *обитают* конусы с головами шарами. Они-то и ходят в женский туалет. Там, у себя....

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Речь о следующем: есть два подхода.
> 1. Символический. 
> 2. "Антропологический".


А вот как! Понятно. Символизм, конечно, имеет место. 

Насчёт "антропологии" могу только сделать предположение, что эти существа могут выглядеть по-разному, не обязательно в виде "львиноголовых" существ, но когда они видят Симкхамукху, они понимают, что лучше с ней не связываться - себе дороже.  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

>Повторюсь. «Ийдам» – это метод преображения клеш в мудрость, а не существо из другого измерения.

А я считаю, что и то и другое и еще плюс ваша же "потенциальность". Если это просто метод, то почему самопроизвольно получается кумбаха, когда молишься? А потому что это вам привет от тех, чей поток ума призываете...  :Wink: 

По-моиму никакого "там" нету. Все восприятие находится в пространстве ума. И с голодными духами можно повстречаться не выходя из собственной комнаты, если будут вторичные причины.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Петр писал:


> Речь о следующем: есть два подхода.
> 1. Символический. У Ямантаки два рога на голове потому, что они символизируют единство двух истин.
> 2. "Антропологический". У Ямантаки два рога на голове потому, что так выглядят существа класса яма


Пётр, а почему одно другому противопоставляется, Будде ничто не мешало закрепить за "антропологизьмами" типа рогов совершенно конкретные символические значения. Например, солнце оно и в Африке солнце, однако никто же не говорит, что это не "звезда по имени Солнце", а чистый, понимакшь, симвОл абсолютной бодхичитты. Все прекрасно совмещается. Символзм не самосущен, а есть только в контексте изучения Дхармы. Ямантака не ходит по сансаре с надписью на шее "Я - символ". 

Да и вообще имею сумнения насчет такого уж первородства этих символов (имею в виду рога как две истины, 16 ног как 16 видов пустоты и проч.)...

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А я считаю, что и то и другое и еще плюс ваша же "потенциальность". Если это просто метод, то почему самопроизвольно получается кумбаха, когда молишься? А потому что это вам привет от тех, чей поток ума призываете...


2Толя: Я уже не говорю о том, почему у меня на голове растут рога. А потому что это мне привет от любимого и почитаемого Ро (сокр. Рало Дорже Драгпа).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А я считаю, что и то и другое ...


Нет, Толя, не могу с Вами согласиться.

Возьмём пример Петра с милиционером.

Допустим, жил-был Вася Пупкин - некое человеческое существо. И вот наш Вася по окончании школы решил стать милиционером. Если мы увидим Васю в бане или на пляже в трусах, то у него нигде не написано, что он – милиционер. Если в таком виде он выйдет на улицу и попытается оштрафовать за превышение скорости, то никто ему не поверит. Но, когда он надевает форму, выходит на улицу с жезлом, показывает удостоверение, то Вам придётся подчиниться.

Вывод. Есть класс под названием «человеческие существа», но не существует отдельного класса существ под названием «милиционеры», как не существует отдельного класса существ под названием «ийдамы».




> По-моиму никакого "там" нету. Все восприятие находится в пространстве ума. И с голодными духами можно повстречаться не выходя из собственной комнаты, если будут вторичные причины.


Правильно.

----------


## Толя

Аналогии не понил. Сорри.

----------

